#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  قضايا ساخنه_الحج وخطر انفلونزا الخنازير

## mezapril

بسم الله

واللهم صلى وسلم على رسول الله

ايام قليله ان شاء الله وتهل علينا اجمل ايام العام .. 

انها ايام الخير والغفران وأفضل الدعاء يوم عرفه 

أيام ونعيش مناسك الحج ربنا يوعدنا جميعا ان شاء الله

وقد كثر الكلام حول انفلونزا الخنازير .. 

واحتمال اصابه الحجاج بها - رجما بالغيب - 

وسط تجمع بشرى لا مثيل له اطلاقا على مستوى العالم

وهناك اراء كثيرة سمعناها فى هذا المجال 

ومعنا من المنتدى شخصيتان من احب الشخصيات لنا جميعا :

 الأستاذ  أشرف المجاهد

 الأستاذة رحمه 

وقد قمنا بطرح بعض الأسئله عليهما وتفضلا بالإجابة عليها

ومطلوب منكم مشاركاتنا بالرأى والرد سواء موافق أو مختلف 

يهمنا نسمع رأيك .. 

وصولا لتكوين مستوى من الفهم والفكر بتناسب مع القضيه الهامه ... 

فهيا بنا الى الاسئلة الموجهه للأخت رحمه ومقدمتها الأخت الرائعه المتألقه فراشه

 مع تحيات فريق عمل الموضوع ...والشكر الخاص للأخ الحبيب أسكندرانى

[/FONT

----------


## فراشة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نناقش اليوم 

فكرة إلغاء الحج لهذا العام

وللوصول إلى الحقيقة

توجهت إلى الأخت الكريمة رحمة

بهذه الأسئلة

وقد تفضلت بالإجابة عليها

وسأترككم مع الإسئله وإجابات الأستاذه

رحمه






السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أختى الفاضلة فراشة

أسأل الله أن تكونى بخير و سعادة

نبدأ على بركة الله




-البعض يعتقد انه من الافضل إلغاء موسم الحاج هذا العام خوفا من تفشى وباء انفلوانزا الخنازير

فهل توافقى على هذا الإقتراح؟

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا أوافق أبداً






2-هل حدث فى التاريخ الإسلامى ان عطل فرض لاى سبب؟وهل السبب هنا يستدعى التعطيل؟


قرأت بمقالة بموقع محيط على لسان الدكتور على جمعة أن مصر منعت الحجاج 30 مرة 
بسبب إما غلاء أو قطاع طرق أو وباء .

أما عن السبب هنا للأسف الإعلام له دور فى تخويف الناس 
على الرغم من أن المرض علاجه سريع عند إكتشافه بالبداية .
و العجب كل العجب من التركيز بالأخص على الحج و ترك وفود السائحين الى مصر 
و هم أولى الناس بمنعهم حيث التربية للخنزير و أكله ببلادهم
 ثم أيضا دور المسرح و السينما و ملاعب الكرة الى آخره .





3-هناك قاعده فقهية تقول (لا ضرر ولا ضرار)
فهل يمكن الإستناد إليها فى حالة إتخاذ قرار الإلغاء؟

عند منع الحجاج سيتم الإستناد إليها و كذلك أضيفى درء المفسدة مقدم على جلب المنفعة






4-هل ترى انه يمكن السماح بالسفر فقط لمن لم يؤدوا الفريضة من قبل؟
وذلك من شأنه تقليل العدد والتخفيف من الضرر

فى حالة أن الدولة إشترطت بتقليل العدد بالطبع الأولوية لمن لم يؤدى الفريضة .






5-من وجهة نظرك ما هى الإقتراحات البديلة لعدم الإلغاء؟

الإقتراحات البديلة تحتاج لكلام كثير جدا ليست فقط للإلغاء لكن لتقديم النفع 
كان لابد من العمل بها من فترة مضت لكن أجدها فرصة للحديث عنها
 رغم أنها ستخرج بنا عن الموضوعأرجو أن يتسع صدر الجميع لها و سامحونى
نحن جميعا مسلمون و علمنا كم تعب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
و من وراءه صحابته رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين 
خرجنا من خلفهم مننا الطبيب و المهندس و المدرس والحرفى
 المهم إعتمدنا كلياً على الغرب و علمه ووقفت بعض الجهات أمام تطوير التعليم وظهر مننا العالم و المخترع
 لم نقف بجانبه و نساعده بل ساعدناه كى يخرج فى أحضان الغرب ليقدم لهم علمه على طبق من ذهب
 و نمنا نحن و أصبحنا نبسط الإمور بالمثل السىء {شراء العبد و لا تربيته } فتواكلنا على الغرب 
ليقدموا لنا أمصال و لقاحات لا ندرى ما هى هويتها و تكاثرت الأقاويل حول لقاح إنفلونزا الخنازير
 ورأيت من حوالى ثلاثة أسابيع على قناة لا أتذكرها سيدة مسنة تحذر من إستخدامه لأنه قاتل و تظهر 
النتيجة بعد ستة أسابيع ثم إتصل بهم مسؤل بالصحة ليشرح لها أن اللقاح الذى تتكلم عنه
 تم عزله و كانت البيض المستخدم للعزل مصابة ببكتريا الكامبيلو باكتر 
و التى سببت فى وجود أعراض الإصابة بعد التحصين.

المهم قصة طويلة عريضة هل بعد أن رآها كل مشاهد يأمن من هذا اللقاح ؟

ربما الإقتراح الذى ألقيه الآن ليس مجاله لكن صدقونى أريد أن يتحقق هنا ببلدى مصر 
لماذا لا نفتح مجالاً خاصاً لكل دارس ليستكمل أبحاثه تحت رعاية مجموعة من رجال الأعمال المخلصين
 أو حتى مجموعة من القادرين لعزل هذا الفيروس جديا و عمل لقاح مصرى آمن 
بدلاً من تسليم الذقون لمن لا يتقون الله و لا يعرفونه
 فأين المصرى الذى حير العالم بسر تحنيط الجثث هل كان حلم 
و أعتقد أن كل كليات الطب بأنواعها درسوا جيداً كيفية عزل الفيروس نحتاج فقط لتمويل 
و مكان مخصص و تقديم تقوى الله .
هذا مقترح كبداية
أما المقترحات الأخرى تُعد تحت مسمى الوقاية خير من العلاج
إستخدام المناديل ا لورقية والتخلص منها بأكياس تخص المريض و المكوث بالمنزل فى حالة المرض
 و عدم التقبيل و إستخدام سجادة صلاة شخصية كلها أمور وقائية
هناك نقطة أخرى هامة
أن الحرم الشريف له خدامه قائمون عليه مخلصون له يستخدمون المطهرات و أدوات التطهير
 على أعلى مستوى و الحرم ليس بجيد بل بممتاز فى التهوية
و الأمر ليس بخطورة مثلا طاعون عمواس .

أسأل الله أن يعز الإسلام و يحميه و تظل كلمة الإسلام هى العليا
 و أن يهدى كل ضال و أن يرزقنا الحج مرات و مرات و كل عام و أنتم جميعا بخير و صحة و سعادة 




أشكر أختنا الفاضلة
رحمة
على تلبيتها لدعوتنا 
وندعو الله ان يكون مجهودها وعطائها 
فى ميزان حسناتها

أختى الكريمة
لكِ كل الشكر والتقدير

وكل عام وانت بخير

تحياااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## mezapril

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اما وقد تعرفنا على رأى أختنا رحمه فى الأسئله التى اعدتها وقدمتها الأخت الرائعه فراشه

فقد حان الوقت لنتعرف على رأى انسان محبوب من الكل لدماثه خلقه و ذوقه العالى ... 

الأستاذ اشرف المجاهد

والحق ان اشرف المجاهد هو اول من تعلق به قلبى بالمنتدى

وكان اول اصدقائى

فهيا بنا نتعرف على أراء أشرف المجاهد الذى نحترمه ونحبه كلنا بدون استثناء





1-ألم نسمع أن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم 
نهى عن دخول او الخروج من البلد ذات الوباء ؟؟ 
 فهل ينطبق هذا الطرح على حاله الحج هذا العام بالرغم من ان المملكه السعوديه 
لم تعلن ان أراضيها مصابه بأى وباء !!!!

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

أولا أشكر أختى الطيبة فراشة وأخى الحبيب ميزا بريل على دعوتهما الطيبة
 لابداء رأيى فى موضوع يهتم به الجميع
 وأحب أن أقول أننى قبل أن اجيب لم ولن أجيب على اسئلة فقهية
 الا بعد البحث عن صحة الرأى وأتمنى أن نقتنع بكلام أهل العلم فليس
 الأمر بالأهواء الخاصة

ونبدا بالاجابة على سؤالك الأول وسؤالك به الاجابة 
فلم تعلن السعودية أنها بلد موبوء لنحكم عليها نفس الحكم 
والأمر حتى الآن والحمد لله بخير 
وفقهاء الإسلام حددوا أنه إذا توافرت كل شروط الحج 
من الإسلام والبلوغ والعقل والحرية والاستطاعة
 (الزاد والراحلة وأمن الطريق ووجود محرم للمرأة) 
أصبح وجوب الحج على الفور وليس على التراخي،
 خاصة وأن المولى تبارك وتعالى يقول في كتابه الكريم: 
{ولله على الناس حج البيت لمن استطاع إليه سبيلا
 ومن كفر فان الله غنى عن العالمين}.


والجهات المختصة بالحج عليها أن توفر الأمصال اللازمة
 لحماية الناس من هذا المرض بمن فيهم الحجاج، 
موضحا أن هناك عدة أشياء يمكن من 
خلالها تقوية جهاز  المناعة ومنها الحبة السوداء التي قال عنها النبي
 صلى الله عليه وسلم "الحبة السوداء شفاء من كل داء"
 وعندما درس العلماء هذه الحبة وجدوا فيها العديد من الفوائد
 ووجدوا أن بها مواد يمكنها تقوية جهاز المناعة
 كما أن العسل به فوائد كبيرة وكذلك الينسون

وبناء عليه بحث المجلس الأوروبي للإفتاء والبحوث هذه النازلة
 - تأجيل العمرة في أواخر يونيو - 
حزيران الماضي وخلص إلى أنه لا يجوز شرعاً المناداة بإلغاء موسم الحج
 وتأجيل العمرة بسبب ظنون وأوهام وتخوفات لا محل لها بسبب 
أنفلونزا الخنازير،
 ولا يجوز شرعاً تثبيط همم الحجاج والمعتمرين بمثل هذه الظنون، 
ومثل هذه القضايا المعاصرة الكبيرة تحتاج إلى اجتهادات جماعية وأخذ
 رأي أهل الاختصاص

واستغرب المجلس من الأساس الذي صدرت عليه فتاوى إلغاء موسم الحج
 لهذا العام دون النظر إلى تجمعات الناس الأخرى كالتي تحصل في
 مباريات كرة القدم ودور السينما والملاهي وغيرها،
 ولو كان هذا الأساس صحيحا لكان إلغاء صلاة الجمعة الأسبوعية 
وصلوات الجماعة اليومية أولى!




2- هل نقول ...
أنه لن يصيبا الا ما كتب الله لنا
وأنه لن يموت الا من قد انتهى أجله ولو كان فى حجره معقمه وبعيد تماما
 عن اى أخطار
ألم يقل الله تعالى
{أَيْنَمَا تَكُونُواْ يُدْرِككُّمُ الْمَوْتُ وَلَوْ كُنتُمْ فِي بُرُوجٍ مُّشَيَّدَةٍ
وَإِن تُصِبْهُمْ حَسَنَةٌ يَقُولُواْ هَـذِهِ مِنْ عِندِ اللّهِ
وَإِن تُصِبْهُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ يَقُولُواْ هَـذِهِ مِنْ عِندِكَ قُلْ كُلًّ مِّنْ عِندِ اللّهِ
فَمَا لِهَـؤُلاء الْقَوْمِ لاَ يَكَادُونَ يَفْقَهُونَ حَدِيثاً }
او ليس من الوارد ان يبتلينا الله بما هو أشد من انفلونز الخنازير
 مثل الطاعون الموجود على حدود مصر الغربيه فى ليبيا ؟؟


الأمر لم يصل الى الطاعون أو الوباء الذى يستدعى غلق المكان بمن فيه 
حتى نخاف بهذه الدرجة
و أجاز الفقهاء أن من كان مريضا مرضا لا يرجى الشفاء منه
 أن له أن ينيب عنه غيره في الحج ، ولا يجب عليه مرة أخرى إن شفي 
منه على المختار من الفتوى، قياسا على الشيخ الكبير الذي لا يستطيع 
الحج ،  وإن كان يرجى شفاؤه ، فله أن يؤخر الأداء حتى الشفاء، كما 
ذهب إليه الشافعية والحنابلة ، بل إن مات مع نية أداء الحج ، حج عنه 
وليه أو من ينيبه وليه من الابن أو غيره ،  وله أن ينيب عنه غيره في حال
 حياته إن خشي أن يفوته الحج مع الاستطاعة ، وهو ما ذهب إليه الإمام 
أبو حنيفة وغيره 



3-اليس بمنعنا الحج والعمرة نكون قد تجرأنا على الله 
وحرمنا العديد من الحجاج قد لا تتوفر لهم الفرصه للحج العام القادم
 ماديا وصحيا ... 
بل قد يفارقوا الحياة بالشيخوخه وليس انفلونزا الخنازير ؟؟



أكرر أن الأمر لم يصل الى هذه الدرجة والتى من الممكن ان تكون رخصة 
لنا بأن نمنع الحج مثلا ولكن بفضل الله تعالى
 لم نصل لهذه الدرجة من الخوف ومن الوباء والحمد لله 
 و الشيخ يوسف القرضاوي اعترض بشده على قياس حكم أنفلونزا الخنازير على حكم الطاعون، 
وبين القرضاوي، بحسب جريدة "الوطن" السعودية، 
أن الإسلام يحرص على الوقاية حرصه على العلاج، 
ويقول: "إن لبدنك عليك حقا". ويقول: "ومَن يتوق الشر يوقه". 
و"فر من المجذوم فرارك من الأسد". 
فلا مانع شرعا من ارتداء الأقنعة الواقية للاحتراز من الأنفلونزا.
 فإذا كانت هذه الأقنعة تساهم في الوقاية من المرض فهي مطلوبة من 
الحجاج والمعتمرين، طلب وجوب أو استحباب، وقاية لأنفسهم، 
ولإخوانهم من المسلمين.

وأكد رئيس الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين أنه لا يجوز لمسلم أن يتعلل 
بالاحتراز من الإصابة بمرض أنفلونزا الخنازير لترك صلاة الجمع 
والجماعات في المساجد إلا إذا طلب الأطباء والمختصون ذلك،
 وهو ما لم يتم بعد.





4-هل جاءت حالات مصابه بأنفلونزا الخنازير من السعوديه ... 
ام جائت كلها من اوروبا والغرب ؟؟
وهل اذا لغينا موسم الحج والعمرة حفاظا على الشعب والوطن ..
 فهل سيتم ألغاء موسم السياحه أيضا
خاصه أن السواح غالبيتهم من اوروبا وأمريكا ..
 وهى البلاد المنتشر بها فيروس الأنفلونزا الخطير ؟؟
وهل من الحكمه الغاء موسم السياحه وهو يدر ما يدره
 من دخل مادى ورواج فى البلد ؟؟


بالطبع كل الحالات تقريبا جاءت من أمريكا والغرب ورغم هذا لم نغلق 
المطارات مثلا ولم نتخذ أى اشتراطات لقدوم أى أمريكى أو غربى الى
 بلادنا هل هذا بدافع عدم الخوف أم خوفا على الاقتصاد والسياحة والعملة الصعبة 

فلم يتم الغاء السياحة أو الزيارات للسياح من جميع انحاء العالم

وبالنسبة لالغاء موسم السياحة أعتقد انه ليس حلا فلن يفيد أيضا 
فنحن قتلنا جميع الخنازير وهذه نعمة من الله 
برغم أن قتله لا أعرف مدى صحته
 ولكن ورغم ذلك دخل المرض للبلاد ولكن بأعداد قليلة حتى الآن

وصدقونى الأمر لم يصل لهذه الدرجة ولن نستطيع أن نغلق على أنفسنا
 خوفا من دخول المرض الينا ولكن علينا أن نتخذ الاحتياطات والتدابير 
الصحية اللازمة والوقاية خيرا من العلاج





5-هل حقيقى يصيب الغرب الهم والنكد من منظر الحجيج فى وقفة عرفات
 وفى المناسك منى ومزدلفه وطواف الإفاضه والسعى ..
 وما الدليل على ذلك ؟؟


*
أعتقد انه بالطبع يغتاظ من صورة
 الحجيج كما نغار نحن من صور الساوسة فى أعيادهم وكلامهم وطقوسهم 
وندعوا لهم بالهداية ولكن ليس بأيديهم شىء ليمنعوا ما أمر الله به من
 فوق سبع سموات 

والخلاصة 
 أنه لا يجوز إلغاء الحج في أي عام ، مع اتخاذ الاحتياطات اللازمة في
 منع انتشار المرض عن طريق العدوى من خلال منع المصابين من الحج ،
 رفعا للضرر.

هذا والله اعلى واعلم 

ويمكن مراجعة موقع الفقه الاسلامى .. د.عبد الله المصلح
وموقع اسلام اون لاين 
والحمد لله رب العالمين 

وجزاكم الله خيرا 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله وادعوه أن 
يرفع غضبه عنا ويرفع عنا البلاء والغلاء 

وأن يولى علينا خيارنا ولا يولى علينا شرارنا ولينظر كلا منا الى حاله 
ويصلح من شأنه وتصرفاته فالموت قريب جدااااااااا منا جميعا 

وأسألكم الدعاء 

وانى احبكم فى الله*

----------


## فراشة

*


كل الشكر والتقدير لأخى 

اسكنـــدرانى 

الذى وضع تصميمات الموضوع

ليخرج فى هذا الشكل الذى يليق بهذه بالمناسبة العظيمة



فلك أخى

اسكندرانى كل التحية والتقدير







كل الشكر والتقدير للغاليه

بوكى بوكى

لتعاونها معنا فى وضع الموضوع بهذا المكان

وفى هذا التوقيت

فلكِ غاليتى كل التحية والتقدير



مع تحيات فريق عمل الموضوع



**[/FONT**



*[/ALIGN][/COLOR][/CELL][/TABLE][/ALIGN][/SIZE]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

إلغاء الحج!!!... لماذا؟

خشية على الحجاج؟... أم خشية من الحجاج؟

لأنه تجمهر ضخم من البشر؟... أم لأنه تجمهر ضخم... من المسلمين؟

لأن المواصلات خالية؟ أم لأن الأمراض المتوطنة في بلادنا انتهت ولا يبقى غير أنفلونزا الخنازير؟

لأن الأطباء فزعون ويوترون الدولة من المرض؟... أم لأن الدولة فزعة وتوتر الشعب بهذا المرض؟

وأخيراً...

لإن الإلغاء سيبعد الفيروس عن الدولة؟... أم لأن الحديث عنه سيبعد عقول الناس عما يحدث في الدولة؟

اطمئنوا، لا أظنه سيحدث.... بس احنا خللينا نتكلم فيه وبس وما لناش دعوة بأي حاجة تانية...

وكله حييجي مبسوط.

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

مبروك خروج اولى حلقات هذا الموضوع للنور ...

كل الشكر لفراشة و ميزابريل على هذا الجهد الطيب كي نستمتع بحوار مفيد و هادف هكذا

*******************

كل الشكر لأختي الغالية رحمة و ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتها 
عجبني اوي كلامك عن تنمية مواهبنا و تبنيها كي ننهض من الكبوة التي أحلت بنا
ادعو معك ان نستطيع تحقيق هذا

 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f: 

كل الشكر لأخي العزيز أشرف المجاهد ربنا يبارك لك و يجازيك خير
شئ مهم فعلاً ان الواحد يتأكد من مصدره وهو يتكلم خاصة في الأمور الفقهية 
للأسف من فترة ليست بقصيرة أصبح كل واحد يفتي فيما ليس له فيه و بالتالي ظهرت لنا موضة الفتاوي العجيبة

ربنا يصلح لنا الحال جميعاً و يبعد عنا الوباء كله و يوعدنا بالوقوف على عرفات 

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## اليمامة

الاعزاء فراشة وميزابريل
شكرا لكم على دعوتكم الكريمة..وعلى طرح هذا الموضوع الهام...
وكل الشكر للاخت العزيزة رحمة والاخ الفاضل اشرف المجاهد والاخ العزيز اسكندرانى والعزيزة بوكى بوكى..
وبالطبع لا اوافق على الغاء فريضة الحج على الاطلاق مهما كان..لانها من المسلمات التى لا نقبل فيها نقاش ..وارى اننا فى مصر قد ضخمنا من خطر هذا المرض الى حد الفزع الذى منعنا من مسايرة حياتنا..العالم الخارجى باجمعة يمارس الحياة بشكل طبيعى جدا وخاصة ان المرض ليس خطيرا كما نتوهم وانة مثلة مثل اى مرض له دواء بامر الله...واذا تفتفت اذهانا عن هذة الاحتياطات العظيمة بشان الحج فماذا عن المدارس والتجمعات المختلفة فى الاندية والدوريات والمساجد؟ ام انه الحج فقط هو المعين بنقل الفيروس؟؟؟ امر عجيب حقا من دولتنا الكريمة ويا للعجب؟
المفترض ليس المنع ولن يضيرنا الاخذ ببعض الاحتياطات الصحية من تطعيمات مختلفة وكمامات اعتناء شخصى بالنظافة..اما المنع وللحج بالخصوص...ارى انها بالفعل سياسة مفضوحة ومفهومة للجميع...يكفينا البلبلة التى حدثت من زعزعة النظام هذا العام فيما يتعلق بالمدارس والقرارات المتضاربة للعطل والاجازات مما افقدنا الكثير من الوقت..
واخيرا لله الامر من قبل ومن بعد.

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*يا ألله

حد ينسى يشكر أصحاب الموضوع والضيفين الكرام؟

آه... أنا...

آسف يا جماعة جداً...
الموضوع جميل لدرجة اني اندمجت فيه زيادة...

تسلم أفكاركم وأياديكم...

متابع باهتمام شديد.*

----------


## oo7

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا انا لم اقرأ الموضوع كاملا نظرا لانشغالى
لكن حبيت اسجل حضور ومتابعة
واشكر طبعا فراشة وميزا بريل على االموضوع

واكيد الحوار مع رحمة وا/اشرف مجاهد هايكون ممتع
ولى معكم عودة للتعليق على الحوار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## فتى مصر

الاخوة الاعزاء شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل الايجابى..
اخص بالشكر الاخت فراشة والاخ وميزا بريل.. على الموضوع وعلى الدعوة الكريمة بالمشاركة . 
واشكر الاخت رحمه والاخ اشرف على ارائهما ..

فى البداية .. ارى ان هذا الموضوع هو موضوع علمى بحت .. فحيث ان الدين يكمل بعضه بعضا وان العلم جزء لا يتجزأ من الدين .. فأن رأى الاطباء المتخصصيين يعد رأيا فقهيا واجب الاخذ به ... بغض النظر عن اراء الفقهاء المؤيدين للحج فى كل الاحوال .. ويرى المختصون ان العدد الهائل للمسلمين فى الحرم المكى من كافة انحاء العالم يمثل خطرا وحتميا لانتشار الاصابه .. حتى ولو كان الشفاء منها يعد سهلا نوعا ما او ان عدد الوفيات قليل بالنسبة لعدد الاصابات .. لكن مدام هناك تأكيد بحتمية الاصابه فانى ارى الالغاء استنادا لكثير من القواعد الفقية حيث الضروارات تبيح المحظورات ...
والرد كون عدم الغاء الوفود السياحية او المباريات او دور السينما لا يعنى انهم على حق فى عدم الغاء ذلك بقدر ما نعرف من حكوامتنا من الخنوع تجاه الامور الوافدة من الغرب ... ولا يعنى ذلك انها لا تؤدى الى مزيدا من الاصابات ..

ناهيك ان ايا من الاشياء المذكورة سلفا لن توازى ربع او عشر العدد المتواجد فى الحرم المكى ...

مره اخرى تحياتى للجميع ...

----------


## القواس

*السلام عليكم
الأخت فراشه و الأخ الكريم ميزابريل
الحج فرض علينا لمن استطاع اليه سبيل
و منعه هذا العام بسبب انفلونزا الخنازير
صحيح مئه بالمئه
للأسباب التاليه من رأيي

1- لا يتحدد الانتشار للعدوى بالنظافه الشخصيه للفرد وحده بل للجميع فتخيلوا وافدين من أكثر من 150 دوله و كل دوله لها عادات بل و كل منطقه في كل دوله لها عادات
2- لا تستطيع دوله واحده مواجه هذه الأعداد مثل السعوديه
3- بعض الدول توقفت عن الاحصاء بسبب كثرة الحالات
4- فترة الحضانه  للفيروس و طول فترة الحج يمكن أن يسبب كارثه و خصوصا عند نوم 6 في غرفه و أكثر في بعض الأحيان
5- المرضى بالامراض الصدريه سوف يموت الكثير منهم بسبب العدوى و مشاق رحلة الحج

ملحوظه لا يجوز تشبيه الحج و ظروفه بالسياحه و التعليم
فليس فيهم النوم مع غرباء في نفس الغرفه و زحام الحج الكبير

ليس في رأيي أي شيء خاص بالدين مجرد رأي علمي بحت

دمتم بخير*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*حسب معلوماتي الطبية أن مرض أنفلونزا الخنازير كالأنقلونزا العادية لا يستحق كل هذه الضجه ولكن غاية ما هناك هو الخوف من عدم الاهتمام بالمرض أو أعراضه وعدم أخذ احتمالية العدوى على محمل الجديه.
فالمرض ليس فتاكاً وحالات الوفاه نتجت عن عدم الرعاية أو عدم الاكتراث بالمرض والسرعة في تعاطي العلاج
وطالما أن السعودية لديها الاستعدادات الوقائية لمواجهة المرض ونوهت الحجاج بسبل الوقاية فكل حاج متحمل مسئوليته نفسه
والله خير الحافظين
تحياتي وتقديري لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع القيم
*

----------


## Sandy pl

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


موضوع يستحق كل الشكر والتقدير لجميع القائمين عليه

فراشه    :f2: 
ميزابريل   :f2: 
 رحمه    :f2: 
 اشرف المجاهد  :f2: 
 بوكي بوكي .. كل الناس بيحبوكي  ::h:: 





تحدث الكثير والكثير ولكن اين العمل ؟؟

الى متى سنظل نشكو بالقلم ؟

متى ستثور الامه الاسلاميه لنصرة دينها ثوره ايجابيه ؟؟

الى متى سنترك الغرب يحكمنا دون ان نشعر ؟

تساؤولاتي كثيره  

لنقف جميعا وقفة رجل واحد بصوت واحد ونقاطع كل ما به من ضرر لنا بكل شجاعه 

كما للاعلام دور في شغلنا بهذا المرض التافه الذي قد اخذ اكبر من حجمه والله اعلم لما هذا الاهتمام به اكثر من اللازم 

بالطبع ينشغل الناس بشئ ... حتى يفاجؤو بأكبر منه 

كيف يمنع الحج والعمره في حين ترويج السياحه بكل رحب ؟

كلها دسائس لأفساد ديننا الحبيب

ارجو ان نقوم بحمله جديه لنصرة ديننا الذي تعب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لنشره حتى يصل لنا .. فلنكن اهلا لاعتصامنا بديننا 

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## وجدى محمود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخى الفاضل

ميزابريل
أختى الفاضله

فراشه

الموضوع فعلا ساخن جدا

والأراء فيه مش حتختلف كتير عن بعضيها

ورغم قناعتى التامه برأى الأخ العزيز

القواس

بس أنا حابب أقول كلمتين أكيد كلكم حتوافقونى عليهم

الإنسان اللى رايح يحج للحج نفسه وهدفه رضاء المولى عز وجل والتوبه عن كل ماقترفه من زنوب أو 

معاصى

اللى ده هدفه الحقيقي صدقونى لو واثق من إنتهاء أجله فى فترة الحج 

حيصمم أكتر على الذهاب للحج

واللى هدفه شراء لقب ((الحاج فلان))  حيفكر الف مره قبل مايذهب للحج لو عرف إن فيه إذاء جسدى فقط 

طبعا أنا ضد منع الحج او حتى تقليل عدد الحجاج لأن برده اللى ربنا رايده هو اللى حيكون

أختى الفاضله

رحــــمه

 جزاك الله كل خير على توضيحك وإقتراحاتك الجميله

هناك الكثير من رجال الأعمال الصالحين  ربما يلهمهم الله هذه الفكره ويتبنون الإقتراح

أخى التقى الفاضل

أشرف المجاهد

جزاك الله كل خير على ردك الرائع وتوضيحك وتوثيق كلامك بأيات الله عز وجل

كل الشكر لكم جميعا على هذا الطرح الشديد السخونه فعلا

ولا أنسى أخى الحبيب 

الأستاذ نادر

 على تصميمه البديع

دمتم بكل خير*

----------


## الصقر النبيل

بسم الله  والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا رسول الله  وبعد ---اننى اتوافق  تماما  مع ما جاء  باراء كل  من اخواننا الاعزاء  رحمة و اشرف المجاهد  ---واضيف  ان  هذا الفيروس  المسمى  انفلونزا الخنازير  يمكن جدا  الوقاية منه باشياء ناجعة جدا  ومثال ذلك (ما جمعته شخصيا من  نصائح الكثير من الاطباء  الكرام  ) وهى  النظافة الشخصية لليدين  والوجه كل ساعة--و و ضع  الكمامة مع تجديدها يوميا--  والاهم من ذلك  مشروب العسل على الريق يوميا  --والمداومة بقية اليوم على مشروب الينسون  ومشروب العرقسوس الذى يجعل الدم قلويا مما  لا يوفر لاى فيروس فرصة العيش فيه-- وكذلك ابتلاع فص ثوم يوميا---كل ذلك اعزائى الكرام غير مكلف اطلاقا  بل  ويحمينا جميعا  من ان نمد ايدينا  لنتناول اللقاحات المستوردة من الخارج و التى  قرات  عنها اشياء مرعبة  لدرجة انها قد تتسبب فى ضمور العضلات و خلايا المخ و العياذ بالله --و لننتظر احبائنا اطباء  مصر فى المعهد القومى للبحوث فما ينتجوه لنا افضل واامن  ---ولا  ننسى اولا واخرا  الاستعانة بالله فى كل  ذلك(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم فالله خير حافظا و هو ارحم الراحمين)

----------


## فراشة

> السلام عليكم
> 
> إلغاء الحج!!!... لماذا؟
> 
> خشية على الحجاج؟... أم خشية من الحجاج؟
> 
> لأنه تجمهر ضخم من البشر؟... أم لأنه تجمهر ضخم... من المسلمين؟
> 
> لأن المواصلات خالية؟ أم لأن الأمراض المتوطنة في بلادنا انتهت ولا يبقى غير أنفلونزا الخنازير؟
> ...


أهلا أستاذ أيمن

ههههههه الكلام اللى بتقوله دا خطير أوى

فعلا عندك حق انا شايفة ان الإعلام مديله أكبر من حجمه 

والسبب غير معلوم

لكن أعتقد برده لو حصل أى غهمال أو تهاون من الأجهزة المعنية فى البلد

هايتعرضوا للهجوم ووكتير هايتهمهم بالتعتيم الإعلامى

ألف شكر أستاذ أيمن لإهتمامك ومشاركتك برأيك (الخطير)



مع تحيات

----------


## فراشة

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> مبروك خروج اولى حلقات هذا الموضوع للنور ...
> 
> كل الشكر لفراشة و ميزابريل على هذا الجهد الطيب كي نستمتع بحوار مفيد و هادف هكذا
> 
> *******************
> 
> كل الشكر لأختي الغالية رحمة و ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتها 
> ...


عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أهلا بوكى

ألله يبارك فيكى

إحنا اللى بنشكرك على تعاونك معانا لإخراج الموضوع للنور

وطبعا بضم صوتى لصوتك وباشكر 

استاذه رحمه 

واستاذ أشرف





> ربنا يصلح لنا الحال جميعاً و يبعد عنا الوباء كله و يوعدنا بالوقوف على عرفات





آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يارب العالمين

دمتِ بكل خير وسعاده


مع تحيات

----------


## فراشة

> الاعزاء فراشة وميزابريل
> شكرا لكم على دعوتكم الكريمة..وعلى طرح هذا الموضوع الهام...
> وكل الشكر للاخت العزيزة رحمة والاخ الفاضل اشرف المجاهد والاخ العزيز اسكندرانى والعزيزة بوكى بوكى..
> وبالطبع لا اوافق على الغاء فريضة الحج على الاطلاق مهما كان..لانها من المسلمات التى لا نقبل فيها نقاش ..وارى اننا فى مصر قد ضخمنا من خطر هذا المرض الى حد الفزع الذى منعنا من مسايرة حياتنا..العالم الخارجى باجمعة يمارس الحياة بشكل طبيعى جدا وخاصة ان المرض ليس خطيرا كما نتوهم وانة مثلة مثل اى مرض له دواء بامر الله...واذا تفتفت اذهانا عن هذة الاحتياطات العظيمة بشان الحج فماذا عن المدارس والتجمعات المختلفة فى الاندية والدوريات والمساجد؟ ام انه الحج فقط هو المعين بنقل الفيروس؟؟؟ امر عجيب حقا من دولتنا الكريمة ويا للعجب؟
> المفترض ليس المنع ولن يضيرنا الاخذ ببعض الاحتياطات الصحية من تطعيمات مختلفة وكمامات اعتناء شخصى بالنظافة..اما المنع وللحج بالخصوص...ارى انها بالفعل سياسة مفضوحة ومفهومة للجميع...يكفينا البلبلة التى حدثت من زعزعة النظام هذا العام فيما يتعلق بالمدارس والقرارات المتضاربة للعطل والاجازات مما افقدنا الكثير من الوقت..
> واخيرا لله الامر من قبل ومن بعد.


أهلا أختى الفاضلة اليمامه

باشكرك على تشريفك لنا 

فعلا أنا مش عارفة الكلام اللى بنسمعه دا إشاعات ولا صدق

وهل اشاعات إحنا إللى بنطلقها ولا فى جهه قاصده توصيلها للشعب

وابرزها الحالات اللى فى المستشفيات واعدادها والمقابر الجماعية

وحتى التطعيمات شككونا فيها

شكرا غاليتى لتواجدك وردك الكريم


مع تحيات

----------


## فراشة

> *يا ألله
> 
> حد ينسى يشكر أصحاب الموضوع والضيفين الكرام؟
> 
> آه... أنا...
> 
> آسف يا جماعة جداً...
> الموضوع جميل لدرجة اني اندمجت فيه زيادة...
> 
> ...


ههههههه تسلم أستاذ أيمن

تواجدك ومشاركتك دى اكبر شكر

سعداء ان الموضوع عجبك

وسعداء اكتر بمتابعتك


مع تحيات

----------


## فراشة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا انا لم اقرأ الموضوع كاملا نظرا لانشغالى
> لكن حبيت اسجل حضور ومتابعة
> واشكر طبعا فراشة وميزا بريل على االموضوع
> 
> واكيد الحوار مع رحمة وا/اشرف مجاهد هايكون ممتع
> ولى معكم عودة للتعليق على الحوار
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أهلا استاذ مصطفى

إحنا اللى بنشكرك على إهنمامك وحضورك

ومنتظرين عودتك فى اى وقت


مع تحيات

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الموضوع اتبذل فيه جهد كبير

فألف شكر لأخى نادر لتصميماته الجميلة

و ألف شكر لصاحبى الموضوع mezapril و فراشة

معلوماتى البسيطة فى هذا الشأن أن الطائرات و القطارات و التورمايات و الأتوبيسات

تتحرك جميعها و تنقل آلافا من الناس يوميا و لم يتحدث أحد عن ايقافهم او تحديد أعداد ركابهم

و أن المباريات تلعب هنا و هناك و يحضرها عشرات الألاف من الجماهير ولم يتكلم أحد عن ايقافها

و مباراة البرازيل و غانا التى لعبت منذ قليل فى مصر حضرها 80 ألف مشجع و لم يتكلم أحد عن

الغاءها او منعها او تقليل عدد المشجعين او اى شيئ علما بأن الحج يكون فى اماكن مفتوحة أيضا !

و عمرة رمضان الماضى  كانت مثالا حيا اذ حضرها مئات الالاف و عاد الجميع بخير و سلام

و بعد قليل سيكون قداس أعياد الميلاد و لم اسمع شيئا عنه او منع الناس او اى شيئ

فقط الحج هو الشغل الشاغل هنا بدون تفكير ولا تدبر ولا متابعة ولا تخطيط ولا قياس

ولا استعانة بخيرات كعادتنا دائما و ابدا !!

اعرف ان دول أوروبا بها ملايين المسلمين و كذا امريكا و استراليا و الصين و غيرهم

فماذا فعلت هذه الدول ؟ هل ستترك المسلمين يذهبون الى بيت الله الحرام  ثم يعودون اليهم و ينقلون

الانفلونزا الى شعوبهم ؟ ماهى الاجراءات التى اتبعتها هذه الدول و التى نثق انها تتبع منهجا علميا

و ان مصلحتها تسود فوق الجميع ؟

اريد ان أقرأ تقريرا عن عمرة رمضان اللى فات ده حتى تكون الامور واضحة للجميع بصدق و دون تهويل

او تهميش

قال تعالى :

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

إِنَّ أَوَّلَ بَيْتٍ وُضِعَ لِلنَّاسِ لَلَّذِي بِبَكَّةَ مُبَارَكًا وَهُدًى لِلْعَالَمِينَ ( 96 )

فِيهِ آيَاتٌ بَيِّنَاتٌ مَقَامُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمَنْ دَخَلَهُ كَانَ آمِنًا وَلِلَّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ إِلَيْهِ سَبِيلا وَمَنْ كَفَرَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَنِيٌّ عَنِ الْعَالَمِينَ  ( 97 ) ........ آل عمران

صدق الله العظيم

اذا لو دولة ما او نحن منعنا المسلمين من آداء الفريضة او تم تحديد اعداد او اعمار فلا حرج على المسلمين

اذ لن يطلب منهم مقاومة السلطات او الهرب عبر الحدود لاداء الفريضة و ليتحمل صاحب القرار

قراره امام الله سبحانه و تعالى 

و الانفلونزا حتى تاريخه لم تتحول الى وباء فى دولة ما و لم تعلن اخريات غلق حدودها معها 

استغفر الله اعظيم

حاجة تتضايق بجد

مش ملاحظين ان الناس تدعوا بعضها و يحمس بعضها البعض لحضور ماتش الجزائر و الكل متوقع ان يمتلأ

ستاد ناصر بالقاهرة عن اخره !!

يا جماعة انا بشكركم على مجهودكم جدا و بكرر شكرى لاخى نادر 

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بداية الموضوع ده شغل بال الكثيرين من افراد الشعب المصرى
 وارى انه أصبح حالة نفسية لكل أب و أم 
خوفاً من المرض للأطفال فى المدارس 
أين البقية العاملة فى الاماكن المغلقة  
شركات ، مصانع ، محلات ، مدارس ، كليات ، مواصلات عامة ، 
دور الملاهى بانواعها والأسواق ؟
 و معتنقى الدين المسيحى أين هم من تلك المشكلة ؟ 
شئ حقيقى غريب 
هل الغرض منه الإنتفاع بما يقال انه وقاية ام الإبتعاد عن الحج
 وأداء الفريضة و حرمان المسلمين من البهجة السنوية وتحقيق حلم كل مسلم
 ام التقليل من الهمة والحماس والعشق لهذه الفريضة
وهى  الأساس للدين الإسلامى ؟
 أم تجارة لأدوات وهمية بانها الطريق إلى الشفاء ؟
 إنها غوغاء سنوية مختارة بعناية ولا داعى لها
 الشفاء بامر الله  ويدرك الإنسان أينما كان طالما آن الميعاد وأزف
 **** 
شكراً لكل من ساهم فى تحرير هذا الموضوع
 كتابة وتصميماً ومشاركة بالرأى
 بارك الله فيكم جميعاً

----------


## القواس

> *[ القواس
> 
> بس أنا حابب أقول كلمتين أكيد كلكم حتوافقونى عليهم
> 
> الإنسان اللى رايح يحج للحج نفسه وهدفه رضاء المولى عز وجل والتوبه عن كل ماقترفه من زنوب أو 
> 
> معاصى
> 
> اللى ده هدفه الحقيقي صدقونى لو واثق من إنتهاء أجله فى فترة الحج 
> ...


*أخي وجدي
أنا بتكلم على أنك لو حاسبت غيرك مش حيحاسب
روحانيات الحج و رغبة الموت في ارض الرسول
حلم الجميع الموت كما ولدت خالي من الذنوب
لكن لما يرجع الحجاج و يحصل تفشي للعدوى حيكون ايه الوضع
أمريكا بكل قوتها و جبروتها العلمي لم تستطيع الحد من الانتشار و الوفيات
اذا أراد الله أمرا فأنه يقول له كن فيكون
فكر فيها من جانبي و لنترك رأي الدين لمن يملك العلم الديني للبت في الأمر
في حفظ الله*

----------


## فراشة

> الاخوة الاعزاء شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل الايجابى..
> اخص بالشكر الاخت فراشة والاخ وميزا بريل.. على الموضوع وعلى الدعوة الكريمة بالمشاركة . 
> واشكر الاخت رحمه والاخ اشرف على ارائهما ..
> 
> فى البداية .. ارى ان هذا الموضوع هو موضوع علمى بحت .. فحيث ان الدين يكمل بعضه بعضا وان العلم جزء لا يتجزأ من الدين .. فأن رأى الاطباء المتخصصيين يعد رأيا فقهيا واجب الاخذ به ... بغض النظر عن اراء الفقهاء المؤيدين للحج فى كل الاحوال .. ويرى المختصون ان العدد الهائل للمسلمين فى الحرم المكى من كافة انحاء العالم يمثل خطرا وحتميا لانتشار الاصابه .. حتى ولو كان الشفاء منها يعد سهلا نوعا ما او ان عدد الوفيات قليل بالنسبة لعدد الاصابات .. لكن مدام هناك تأكيد بحتمية الاصابه فانى ارى الالغاء استنادا لكثير من القواعد الفقية حيث الضروارات تبيح المحظورات ...
> والرد كون عدم الغاء الوفود السياحية او المباريات او دور السينما لا يعنى انهم على حق فى عدم الغاء ذلك بقدر ما نعرف من حكوامتنا من الخنوع تجاه الامور الوافدة من الغرب ... ولا يعنى ذلك انها لا تؤدى الى مزيدا من الاصابات ..
> 
> ناهيك ان ايا من الاشياء المذكورة سلفا لن توازى ربع او عشر العدد المتواجد فى الحرم المكى ...
> 
> مره اخرى تحياتى للجميع ...


أخى فتى مصر

أهلا بك 

المفروض ان مايكنش فى تعارض بين العلم والدين
ولو تفتكر أحيانا تحصل حوادث فى الحج كإنهيار جسر الجمرات أو حريق فى الخيام يؤدى لموت المئات
يعنى أضعاف إللى ممكن لاقدر الله يحصلهم إصابة أو حتى  ينقلوا عدوى

لكن نرجع مرة تانية ونقول الأعداد فى منى بتبقى كبيرة جدا وهناك المبيت فى خيام مغلقة
وعادات مختلفة وطبائع مختلفة ممكن تكون سبب فعلا للإصابة او العدوى من أى مرض

علشان كدا لازم يبقى فى نقطة التقاء بين العلم والدين 

كل الشكر والتقدير لإهتمامك ومشاركتك

مع تحيات

----------


## فراشة

> *السلام عليكم
> الأخت فراشه و الأخ الكريم ميزابريل
> الحج فرض علينا لمن استطاع اليه سبيل
> و منعه هذا العام بسبب انفلونزا الخنازير
> صحيح مئه بالمئه
> للأسباب التاليه من رأيي
> 
> 1- لا يتحدد الانتشار للعدوى بالنظافه الشخصيه للفرد وحده بل للجميع فتخيلوا وافدين من أكثر من 150 دوله و كل دوله لها عادات بل و كل منطقه في كل دوله لها عادات
> 2- لا تستطيع دوله واحده مواجه هذه الأعداد مثل السعوديه
> ...





> *أخي وجدي
> أنا بتكلم على أنك لو حاسبت غيرك مش حيحاسب
> روحانيات الحج و رغبة الموت في ارض الرسول
> حلم الجميع الموت كما ولدت خالي من الذنوب
> لكن لما يرجع الحجاج و يحصل تفشي للعدوى حيكون ايه الوضع
> أمريكا بكل قوتها و جبروتها العلمي لم تستطيع الحد من الانتشار و الوفيات
> اذا أراد الله أمرا فأنه يقول له كن فيكون
> فكر فيها من جانبي و لنترك رأي الدين لمن يملك العلم الديني للبت في الأمر
> في حفظ الله*


أهلا بك أخى القواس

أنا عارفة ان حضرتك بحكم إنك صيدلى بتتكلم من وجة النظر الطبية البحته

علشان كدا باسأل حضرتك
شايف ان الوضع خطير لدرجة يستوجب معاها تعطيل الفريضة؟ 
يعنى هل تحول لوباء؟
مع إن الحياه فى السعودية الحياه بتسير بشكل طبيعى ومدارسهم مفتوحة وشغالة




> - لا يتحدد الانتشار للعدوى بالنظافه الشخصيه للفرد وحده بل للجميع فتخيلوا وافدين من أكثر من 150 دوله و كل دوله لها عادات بل و كل منطقه في كل دوله لها عادات


دى أنا أؤيدك فيها تماما وجربت بنفسى وعانينا من النقطة دى لاقصى درجه
وخصوصا ان الحج يختلف عن العمرة فى ان فى اقامة فى خيام فى عرفات ومنى وباعداد كبيرة

طبعا مفهوم ان حضرتك مش بتتكلم عنها من النواحى العاطفية لكن من الناحية العلمية والطبية


باشكرك أخى القواس على حضورك ومشاركتك الهامة

مع تحيات

----------


## فراشة

> *حسب معلوماتي الطبية أن مرض أنفلونزا الخنازير كالأنقلونزا العادية لا يستحق كل هذه الضجه ولكن غاية ما هناك هو الخوف من عدم الاهتمام بالمرض أو أعراضه وعدم أخذ احتمالية العدوى على محمل الجديه.
> فالمرض ليس فتاكاً وحالات الوفاه نتجت عن عدم الرعاية أو عدم الاكتراث بالمرض والسرعة في تعاطي العلاج
> وطالما أن السعودية لديها الاستعدادات الوقائية لمواجهة المرض ونوهت الحجاج بسبل الوقاية فكل حاج متحمل مسئوليته نفسه
> والله خير الحافظين
> تحياتي وتقديري لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع القيم
> *


أخى هشام/أهلا بك

أعتقد مهما كانت الإمكانيات فالاعداد والظروف والجو ممكن يكون ناقل للعدوى 

لدرجة يصعب السيطرة عليها
 والمشكلة مش بس فى الحاج لكن فى  إن كل واحد ممكن ينقل العدوى 

لعدد من الأفراد

ويبقى سبب لتحول المرض فعلا لوباء

شكرا لإهتمامك و تواجدك والمشاركة برأيك 

مع تحيات

----------


## فراشة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> موضوع يستحق كل الشكر والتقدير لجميع القائمين عليه
> 
> فراشه   
> ميزابريل  
> ...


أهلا ساندى

يعنى إنت شايفة ان دى استجابه لدعوات غربية لإبعادنا عن ديننا
وبيشغلوا تفكيرنا بمشاكل وهمية وبيبالغوا فى تضخيمها 

هههههه يعنى مش مكفيهم الغلاء او الثانوية العامة او التلوث فى الماء والهواء ولا البطالة

لسه بيشغلونا بقضايا جديده كل شوية

باشكرك اختى الغالية لحضورك والمشاركة برأيك

لك كل التقدير

مع تحيات

----------


## وجدى محمود

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القواس
					

أخي وجدي







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القواس
					


أنا بتكلم على أنك لو حاسبت غيرك مش حيحاسب
روحانيات الحج و رغبة الموت في ارض الرسول
حلم الجميع الموت كما ولدت خالي من الذنوب
لكن لما يرجع الحجاج و يحصل تفشي للعدوى حيكون ايه الوضع
أمريكا بكل قوتها و جبروتها العلمي لم تستطيع الحد من الانتشار و الوفيات
اذا أراد الله أمرا فأنه يقول له كن فيكون
فكر فيها من جانبي و لنترك رأي الدين لمن يملك العلم الديني للبت في الأمر
في حفظ الله


*

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله* 
*أخى الفاضل* 
*القواس* 
*وده اللى كنت بأيدك فيه فعلا*  
*بس المشكله إن الاراء أختلفت عن خطورة المرض من عدمه* 
*فيه اللى قال دى انفلونزا عاديه* 
*واللى قال الينسون يتقيك شرها* 
*واللى قال مصلها بيجيب شلل رباعى او بيدمر المناعه* 
*وعامة الشعب مش عارف يصدق مين* 
*والطفل اللى مات فى حلوان الإسبوع الماضى زود القلق عند الشعب* 
*وإحنا مش ناقصين أمراض* 
*والحج أنفاس فى أنفاس النفس بيخرج من صدر شخص بيدخل صدر شخص تانى* 
*الناحيه العاطفيه موجوده طبعا لكن أنا عايذك توجه كلامك للناس اللى مصممه على إن المرض بسيط جدا وعلاجه سهل*

*قولهم إنه مرض شديد الخطوره*

*وإذا كانو القادرين ماديا قادرين على ثمن العلاج* 

*فالغلابه مش حيلاقو حق السرنجه*

----------


## فتى مصر

> أخى فتى مصر
> 
> أهلا بك 
> 
> المفروض ان مايكنش فى تعارض بين العلم والدين
> ولو تفتكر أحيانا تحصل حوادث فى الحج كإنهيار جسر الجمرات أو حريق فى الخيام يؤدى لموت المئات
> يعنى أضعاف إللى ممكن لاقدر الله يحصلهم إصابة أو حتى  ينقلوا عدوى
> 
> لكن نرجع مرة تانية ونقول الأعداد فى منى بتبقى كبيرة جدا وهناك المبيت فى خيام مغلقة
> ...



الاخت فراشة .. تحية طيبة وبعد ،

لا يوجد تعارض بين الدين والعلم نهائيا فالدين يحث على العلم كما تعلمين واول ايه نزلت على سيدنا النبى تحض على العلم ... والوقاعد الفقية كلها تؤكد على ان درء الضرر افضل من جلب المنفعة وكما قلت سابقا ان الضرورات تبيح المحظورات ...والعقل اهم ما يميز الانسان عن غيرة م سائر المخلوقات فالله جل وعلى وهب لنا عقلا كى نستخدمه ومدام العقل يقول ان فرصة الاصابه فى التجمعات الكبرى مثل الحج اكبر بكثير من غيرها فوجب علينا الاستماع لصوت العقل المصحوب برأى العلم ...

حضرتك تحدثتى عن انهيار الجسور او التلاحم الشديد عن رمى الجمرات وكلها كوارث يمكن ان تحدث .. ولكن فرصة الاصابة للفرد بها اقل كثيرا من المرض المذكور ناهيك ان باستطاعة الفرد تجنب ذلك الى ابعد الحدود ناهيك انها حوادث عرضية لا تستوى مع المرض المشار اليه ...





> علشان كدا لازم يبقى فى نقطة التقاء بين العلم والدين


لا ارى العلم والدين لم يلتقيا فى الحاله المذكورة بل ارى انهما مكملين لبعضهما البعض ...







> كل الشكر والتقدير لإهتمامك ومشاركتك


انا الى شاكر على الموضوع القيم دا وعلى الدعوة الكريمة ..
تحياتى ..

فتى مصر

----------


## oo7

بغض النظر عن اختلاف وجهات النظر فى المشاركات السابقة
اريد ان اتسآءل من المتضرر الاكثر من انتشار المرض نفسه
بالطبع الحجاج انفسهم
والدولة التى يتم بها اداء مناسك الحج
ثم الدول التى يعود الحجاج اليها بعد انتهاء الحج

اولا : الحجاج سيتم اتخاذ الاجراءات الوقائية اللازمة تجاهم قبل سفرهم الى الحج مع منع الحالات التى لا تسمح لها ظروفها الصحية من اداء الفريضة

ثانيا : لا اظن دولة مثل السعودية لن تتخذ سبل الاحتياطيات الوقائية لسلامة الحجاج التى من شأنها سلامة لها ولاراضيها من انتشار العدوى داخل المملكة تلك العدوى التى لم تتحول حتى الان الى وباء داخل الاراضى المقدسة

ثالثا : عندما يعود الحجاج الى اوطانهم سيتم ايضا الكشف عليهم والتأكد من سلامتهم او معالجة المصابين

حتى وان سجلت حالات وفاة فلن تصل ان شاء الله الى الاعداد التى يتخوف منها البعض
بل اننى اتوقع ان معدلات الاصابة والشفاء منها باذن الله ستكون ايجابية

والله على كل شىء قدير

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



أشكر أخى الحبيب ميزا بيرل وأختى الطيبة فراشة على كلامهما الطيب وعلى اتاحة الفرصة لى لنقل ما توصلت اليه فى الموضوع من آراء علماء نحسبهم على خير ولا نزكيهم على الله 

وكلنا نتعلم ونستفيد وان شاء الله يمر موسم الحج على خير وبدون أى مشاكل وربنا يوعدنا جميعا زيارة بيته الحرام 

جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودكما الطيب وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكما 

وشكر خاص لأخى الحبيب الغالى اسكندرانى على مجهوده وعطائه ومشاركته فى كل خير للجميع 

دمت بخير وسعادة أخى فى الله وربنا يزيدك من نعيمه وما يحرمنا من تواجدك بيننا 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله 



لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

> السلام عليكم
> 
> إلغاء الحج!!!... لماذا؟
> 
> خشية على الحجاج؟... أم خشية من الحجاج؟
> 
> لأنه تجمهر ضخم من البشر؟... أم لأنه تجمهر ضخم... من المسلمين؟
> 
> لأن المواصلات خالية؟ أم لأن الأمراض المتوطنة في بلادنا انتهت ولا يبقى غير أنفلونزا الخنازير؟
> ...


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


سعدت بكلماتك الطيبة هذه اخى الحبيب أيمن 
ومعك حق فى كل ما ذكرت وان شاء الله تمر على خير 
وربنا يوعدنا ان شاء الله أن نكون عند بيته الحرام قريبا 
سلامى لكل من عندك ولدكتور يسرى كثير السلام 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> مبروك خروج اولى حلقات هذا الموضوع للنور ...
> 
> كل الشكر لفراشة و ميزابريل على هذا الجهد الطيب كي نستمتع بحوار مفيد و هادف هكذا
> 
> *******************
> 
> كل الشكر لأختي الغالية رحمة و ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتها 
> ...


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


أشكرك اختى الطيبة بوكى بوكى 
وفعلا الحديث فى الأمور الفقهية لا أحب ان اتركه للآراء الشخصية ما دام فيها رأى علماء ومشايخ وهذا افضل من ان نتحدث عن آرائنا ولكن ممكن بعدها نعقب بكلمات بسيطة 
هذا والله أعلى وأعلم سعدت بتواجدك وجهدك معنا أختى فى الله

وأسألكم الدعاء 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

> الاعزاء فراشة وميزابريل
> شكرا لكم على دعوتكم الكريمة..وعلى طرح هذا الموضوع الهام...
> وكل الشكر للاخت العزيزة رحمة والاخ الفاضل اشرف المجاهد والاخ العزيز اسكندرانى والعزيزة بوكى بوكى..
> وبالطبع لا اوافق على الغاء فريضة الحج على الاطلاق مهما كان..لانها من المسلمات التى لا نقبل فيها نقاش ..وارى اننا فى مصر قد ضخمنا من خطر هذا المرض الى حد الفزع الذى منعنا من مسايرة حياتنا..العالم الخارجى باجمعة يمارس الحياة بشكل طبيعى جدا وخاصة ان المرض ليس خطيرا كما نتوهم وانة مثلة مثل اى مرض له دواء بامر الله...واذا تفتفت اذهانا عن هذة الاحتياطات العظيمة بشان الحج فماذا عن المدارس والتجمعات المختلفة فى الاندية والدوريات والمساجد؟ ام انه الحج فقط هو المعين بنقل الفيروس؟؟؟ امر عجيب حقا من دولتنا الكريمة ويا للعجب؟
> المفترض ليس المنع ولن يضيرنا الاخذ ببعض الاحتياطات الصحية من تطعيمات مختلفة وكمامات اعتناء شخصى بالنظافة..اما المنع وللحج بالخصوص...ارى انها بالفعل سياسة مفضوحة ومفهومة للجميع...يكفينا البلبلة التى حدثت من زعزعة النظام هذا العام فيما يتعلق بالمدارس والقرارات المتضاربة للعطل والاجازات مما افقدنا الكثير من الوقت..
> واخيرا لله الامر من قبل ومن بعد.



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


فعلا اتفق معك اختى الكريمة اليمامة فالأمر ليس علاجه الالغاء ولكن اخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لمواجهة أى أعراض للمرض ونعمل كل ما لدينا والأمر كله بأمر الله 
أشكرك على رأيك الطيب هذا وسعدت بتواجدك بيننا 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا انا لم اقرأ الموضوع كاملا نظرا لانشغالى
> لكن حبيت اسجل حضور ومتابعة
> واشكر طبعا فراشة وميزا بريل على االموضوع
> 
> واكيد الحوار مع رحمة وا/اشرف مجاهد هايكون ممتع
> ولى معكم عودة للتعليق على الحوار
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


أشكرك على تواجدك وأهتم برأيك دائما وأتمنى لك كل الخير والسعادة اخى الحبيب 
دمت بخير وسعادة دائئما 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

> الاخوة الاعزاء شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل الايجابى..
> اخص بالشكر الاخت فراشة والاخ وميزا بريل.. على الموضوع وعلى الدعوة الكريمة بالمشاركة . 
> واشكر الاخت رحمه والاخ اشرف على ارائهما ..
> 
> فى البداية .. ارى ان هذا الموضوع هو موضوع علمى بحت .. فحيث ان الدين يكمل بعضه بعضا وان العلم جزء لا يتجزأ من الدين .. فأن رأى الاطباء المتخصصيين يعد رأيا فقهيا واجب الاخذ به ... بغض النظر عن اراء الفقهاء المؤيدين للحج فى كل الاحوال .. ويرى المختصون ان العدد الهائل للمسلمين فى الحرم المكى من كافة انحاء العالم يمثل خطرا وحتميا لانتشار الاصابه .. حتى ولو كان الشفاء منها يعد سهلا نوعا ما او ان عدد الوفيات قليل بالنسبة لعدد الاصابات .. لكن مدام هناك تأكيد بحتمية الاصابه فانى ارى الالغاء استنادا لكثير من القواعد الفقية حيث الضروارات تبيح المحظورات ...
> والرد كون عدم الغاء الوفود السياحية او المباريات او دور السينما لا يعنى انهم على حق فى عدم الغاء ذلك بقدر ما نعرف من حكوامتنا من الخنوع تجاه الامور الوافدة من الغرب ... ولا يعنى ذلك انها لا تؤدى الى مزيدا من الاصابات ..
> 
> ناهيك ان ايا من الاشياء المذكورة سلفا لن توازى ربع او عشر العدد المتواجد فى الحرم المكى ...
> 
> مره اخرى تحياتى للجميع ...


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


أخى الحبيب فتى مصر 

اشكرك على ابداء رأيك فى الموضوع ومعك حق أن العلم له دور كبير هنا 
ولكن حتى الآن لا يوجد مانع علمى فى هذا الموضوع ولكن دائما يقولون نأخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة 
وعدم الغاء المبارات ودور السينما والمدارس وغيرها خطأ كبير ولكن ما نتحدث عها كيف تتحدثون عن الحج ووتتجاهلون أمور أخرى كثيرة وربنا يحفظ المسلمين والمسلمات من كل شر 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

> *السلام عليكم
> الأخت فراشه و الأخ الكريم ميزابريل
> الحج فرض علينا لمن استطاع اليه سبيل
> و منعه هذا العام بسبب انفلونزا الخنازير
> صحيح مئه بالمئه
> للأسباب التاليه من رأيي
> 
> 1- لا يتحدد الانتشار للعدوى بالنظافه الشخصيه للفرد وحده بل للجميع فتخيلوا وافدين من أكثر من 150 دوله و كل دوله لها عادات بل و كل منطقه في كل دوله لها عادات
> 2- لا تستطيع دوله واحده مواجه هذه الأعداد مثل السعوديه
> ...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


أخى الحبيب القواس 
سعدت بتواجدك ورأيك الطيب هذا وفعلا ان كان الأمر سينتشر ويكون وباء مثلا أقول لك نعم فى هذا ولكن الى الآن لم ينتشر بالدرجة التى نلغى فيها الحج ومهما كان الأمر لم نتجاهل أبدا رأى العلم ولكن ما زلت اقول ان الأمر ما دام لم يتعدى الا حالات متفرقة ولم تصدر السعودية وهى البلد المعنية بالأمر بأن الأمر أصبح وباء ولا يمكن السيطرة عليه فلا مانع اذن ابدا من تأدية فريضة الحج 
وما ذكرته عن أمور السينما والسياحة والتعليم هى كلها امور مصغرة من أمر الحج 
فعند وجود اكثر من اربعين تلميذ فى فصل واحد غير جيد التهوية فهو معرض لانتشار المرض وبسرعة عجيبة فليس الأمر بالنوم فقط ولكن بالتواجد وكذلك السينما وجود آلاف بجوار بعضهم البعض وفى جو غير صحى يؤدى لنفس المشكلة فكلها أمور يجب أن نهتم بها كثيرا ولكن ليست بحجم الحج كما قلت ولكن أمور تؤدى لنفس النتيجة أيضا 
شكرا لردك الطيب وأتمنى أن يمر موسم الحج فى طاعة الله وعدم غضبه وأن يتقبل منا صالح الأعمال 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

> *حسب معلوماتي الطبية أن مرض أنفلونزا الخنازير كالأنقلونزا العادية لا يستحق كل هذه الضجه ولكن غاية ما هناك هو الخوف من عدم الاهتمام بالمرض أو أعراضه وعدم أخذ احتمالية العدوى على محمل الجديه.
> فالمرض ليس فتاكاً وحالات الوفاه نتجت عن عدم الرعاية أو عدم الاكتراث بالمرض والسرعة في تعاطي العلاج
> وطالما أن السعودية لديها الاستعدادات الوقائية لمواجهة المرض ونوهت الحجاج بسبل الوقاية فكل حاج متحمل مسئوليته نفسه
> والله خير الحافظين
> تحياتي وتقديري لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع القيم
> *


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


أخى الحبيب هشام 

سعدت بردك الطيب واتفق معك فيه وهذا هو كل ما عينا حتى الآن 
والأمر لا يدعو لكل هذا الازعاج وربنا يسترها معنا ويمر الحج على خير ان شاء الله 

وربنا ما يحرمنا من تواجدك بيننا دائما 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> موضوع يستحق كل الشكر والتقدير لجميع القائمين عليه
> 
> فراشه   
> ميزابريل  
> ...


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


أهلا بك أختى الطيبة ساندى 
سعدت بتواجدك وكلامك الطيب هذا 
ولكن ليس الموضوع باتباع الغرب ولكن يجب ان نأخذ احتياطنا والوقاية خيرا من العلاج 
وان شاء الله يكون الموضوع خير وتمر بسلام 
وبارك الله فيك 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخى الفاضل
> 
> ميزابريل
> أختى الفاضله
> 
> ...


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


أخى الحبيب وجدى 

سعدت بتواجدك ورأيك الطيب هذا 

وكلامك جميل ولكن يجب أن يكون العلم له دور أيضا فى كل أمور حياتنا وما دامت لا تتعارض مع ديننا ورضا ربنا فليس هناك مشكلة فى هذا ابدا ولكن علينا ان نأخذ براى العلماء والمشايخ مع احترام رأى العلم 
وما يقوله العلم حتى الآن ان السعودية ليست بوباء والحمد لله فالأمر حتى الآن تحت السيطرة والله هو القادر على كل ىء وربنا يعديها على خير اخى فى الله 
واسألكم الدعاء 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

> بسم الله  والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا رسول الله  وبعد ---اننى اتوافق  تماما  مع ما جاء  باراء كل  من اخواننا الاعزاء  رحمة و اشرف المجاهد  ---واضيف  ان  هذا الفيروس  المسمى  انفلونزا الخنازير  يمكن جدا  الوقاية منه باشياء ناجعة جدا  ومثال ذلك (ما جمعته شخصيا من  نصائح الكثير من الاطباء  الكرام  ) وهى  النظافة الشخصية لليدين  والوجه كل ساعة--و و ضع  الكمامة مع تجديدها يوميا--  والاهم من ذلك  مشروب العسل على الريق يوميا  --والمداومة بقية اليوم على مشروب الينسون  ومشروب العرقسوس الذى يجعل الدم قلويا مما  لا يوفر لاى فيروس فرصة العيش فيه-- وكذلك ابتلاع فص ثوم يوميا---كل ذلك اعزائى الكرام غير مكلف اطلاقا  بل  ويحمينا جميعا  من ان نمد ايدينا  لنتناول اللقاحات المستوردة من الخارج و التى  قرات  عنها اشياء مرعبة  لدرجة انها قد تتسبب فى ضمور العضلات و خلايا المخ و العياذ بالله --و لننتظر احبائنا اطباء  مصر فى المعهد القومى للبحوث فما ينتجوه لنا افضل واامن  ---ولا  ننسى اولا واخرا  الاستعانة بالله فى كل  ذلك(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم فالله خير حافظا و هو ارحم الراحمين)


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


أخى الطيب الصقر 
أشكرك على ردك ورأيك الطيب هذا 
وفعلا الوقاية خيرا من العلاج ولكن اهمال البعض هو المشكلة وياريت كلنا نهتم بما ذكرته من أمور هامة وبسيطة ولكن لا نهتم بها فى كثير من الوقت 
وربنا يحفظنا من كل شر أخى الطيب 


ولا تنسوا ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الموضوع اتبذل فيه جهد كبير
> 
> فألف شكر لأخى نادر لتصميماته الجميلة
> 
> و ألف شكر لصاحبى الموضوع mezapril و فراشة
> 
> معلوماتى البسيطة فى هذا الشأن أن الطائرات و القطارات و التورمايات و الأتوبيسات
> ...


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


معك حق أخى الطيب ليدر 
والمفروض يكون الاهتمام بكل شىء وليس بموسم الحج فقط 
ولكن ما زلت أقول ليس هذا مبررا ولكن هو تعقيب على الاهتمام من البعض بالغاء فريضة ولم يذكر أحد أن يقول علينا أن نلغى حضور مباراة الجزائر مثلا أو يكونوا بأعداد محدودة فهل نخاف من المرض فى الحج ولا نخافه من حضور مبارة تجمع ما لا يقل عن مائة ألف متفرج 
شكرا لك اخى الطيب 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> بداية الموضوع ده شغل بال الكثيرين من افراد الشعب المصرى
>  وارى انه أصبح حالة نفسية لكل أب و أم 
> خوفاً من المرض للأطفال فى المدارس 
> أين البقية العاملة فى الاماكن المغلقة  
> شركات ، مصانع ، محلات ، مدارس ، كليات ، مواصلات عامة ، 
> دور الملاهى بانواعها والأسواق ؟
>  و معتنقى الدين المسيحى أين هم من تلك المشكلة ؟ 
> شئ حقيقى غريب 
> ...


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


أخى الحبيب رضا 

سعدت برايك ويجب ان نهتم بكل ما يشغل بال المجتمع الذى نعيشه ونتجنب الوقوع فى أمور اخطر من هذا 
ولكن لا نركز على أمور ونترك أمور أخرى فهذا هو الخطأ فى الموضوع 
وان شاء الله يتم الحج على خير وبدون مشاكل فالله هو القادر على كل شىء ومن ذهب الى الحج فهو ذاهب لرضا الله تعالى وليس لغضبه 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*     بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
"وَلِلّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ إِلَيْهِ سَبِيلاً " آل عمران:97. 

قُل لِّمَن مَّا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ قُل لِلّهِ كَتَبَ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ لَيَجْمَعَنَّكُمْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهِ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ فَهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ 12الأنعام

قُل لَّن يُصِيبَنَا إِلاَّ مَا كَتَبَ اللّهُ لَنَا هُوَ مَوْلاَنَا وَعَلَى اللّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ [51] التوبة

بداية أشكر أصحاب الموضوع وأتمنى أن أرى مثل هذه المواضيع الهامة التى تحقق فائدة لنا نحن المسلمين كما أخص بالشكر الدكتورة رحمة والصديق العزيز الأستاذ / اشرف المجاهد على ما جاء بإجاباتهم الوافية والتى تعلمت منها والحمد لله .
وأعتذر عن تأخرى فأنا فى أجازة ولكنى سعدت بتنبيهى للموضوع من قبل الفاضلة فراشة .

نحن هنا نتكلم عن ركن من أركان الإسلام وهو ركن الحج ولا يملك أحد مهما كان أن يلغيه ولكن يمكن لولاة الأمر وضع الضوابط التى تحافظ على حياة المسلمين وعلينا أن نعلم أن جائحة أنفلونزا الخنازير تعدت صفة الوباء الذى  عرف بأنه  أنه ينتشر بدولة  واحدة أو عدة دول فإذا  استوطن ببلد  أعتبره المختصين مرض متوطن والجائحة تفوق الوباء لكبر رقعة انتشارها فى العالم كله .
عن عبد الرحمن بن عوف أن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ حين قال : "إذا نزل الطاعون بأرض وأنتم فيها فلا تخرجوا منها فرارا منه ، وإذا نزل وأنتم لستم فيها فلا تدخلوها"
إذا كان البعض قد فرق بين وباء الطاعون وأنفلونزا الخنازير فأنى أعتبر هذا من الناحيلة الطبية فقط   لاختلاف الأعراض ونسب الوفيات وطرق الانتشار ولكن لماذا لا نسترشد به دينياً أى نقيس عليه فإذا أطمأننا أن أنفلونزا الخنازير ليست فى خطورة الطاعون فيسمح بالدخول والخروج من الأراضي المقدسة مع أخذ الاحتياطيات الوقائية الكاملة . ولنتذكر الحجر الصحي بمدينة الطور أيام كان الحج قاصراً على حجاج البواخر إلا للقلة .
ولنتذكر حديث المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أبى هريرة من أن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ قال : " "لا عدوى ولا طيره ولا هام ولا صفر .. وفر من المجزوم فرارك من الأسد وقد علمنا نبينا الكريم عليه افضل صلاة وسلام بهذا الحديث أن الوقاية خيراً من العلاج وقد سبق بها أساطين الطب بما يزيد على الألف عام ثم علمنا رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم أن كل ما يحدث يكون بأمر الله كما جاء في حديث جابر الذي رواه الترمذي من أن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ "أمسك بيد مجزوم ووضعها في القصعة التي يأكل منها ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ قائلا : " كل ثقةً في الله وتوكلاً عليه " .
من كرم الخالق علينا بخصوص مرض أنفلونزا الخنازير بصفة خاصة اكتشاف العلماء للقاح الواقى منه مبكراً ورغم الشائعات التى تسرى بيننا عن أخطاره فأننى أنصح به وقد سبق أن جرب فى كثير من الدول ألمتقدمه ولم تظهر له أعراض جانبية حتى الآن. 
وقد أجاز  الشيخ علي أبو الحسن أمين عام مساعد مجمع البحوث الإسلامية ورئيس لجنة الفتوى السابق بالأزهر الشريف تأجيل العمرة تحسبًا لانتشار وباء أنفلونزا الخنازير، الذي يجد في الأماكن المزدحمة بيئة خصبة للانتشار.  مستنداً  إلي حديث الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم: "إذا دخل الطاعون أرض قوم فلا تدخلوها وإذا كنتم فيها فلا تخرجوا منها تقنكم

كما أن  علماء الأزهر الشريف  في مطلع القرن العشرين قد اجتمعوا وناقشوا مسألة انتشار الأوبئة فى موسم الحج  وانتهوا إلى رفض أن يكون الوباء في مكان الحج مانعا من أداء الفريضة وخصصوا الحديث المانع من الانتقال إلى أرض العدوى بأنَّ أداء فريضة الحج أقوى من المنع من الانتقال إلى أرض العدوى. واذكر بقول أخي اشرف المجاهد أن السعودية لم تعلن أرض وباء حتى الآن والحمد لله .
وأعلم أن المملكة العربية السعودية قد بدأت فى وضع الضوابط اللازمة لوقاية الحجيج وتأمين سلامتهم كما أن السلطات الصحية المصرية أخذت فى تشديد إجراءاتها الوقائية بدء من المواني الجوية والبحرية والبرية 
  كما أن الدكتور محمد سعدي ـ الباحث الشرعي بشبكة إسلام أون لاين، وعضو الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين ـ في بحث مقدم لندوة تطور العلوم الفقهية بسلطنة عمان قال : 
(الحج من المواسم الدينية التي تشهد اجتماعا كثيفا للناس حيث أوجب الله سبحانه وتعالى الحج على المستطيع قال تعالى: "وَلِلّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ إِلَيْهِ سَبِيلاً " آل عمران:97.
والمصاب بالمرض المعدي إن كانت العدوى محققة، وستنتقل للغير، وستتسبب في ضرر بالآخرين، فالقاعدة الفقهية: لا ضرر ولا ضرار، وعلى هذا فإن المصاب بالمرض المعدي يسقط عنه الحج؛ لأنَّ تحقيق مصلحة المجتمع في السلامة من المرض مقدمة على مصلحته في أداء فريضة الحج، وقد سقط وجوب الحج عنه حتى يشفى، فإن شفاه الله بادر بالحج، فإن كان مرضه هذا مرضا مزمنا ولا شفاء منه فله أن ينيب عنه غيره سواء أكانت الحجة حج الفريضة أو حج التطوع.وعلى ولي الأمر أن يسن من القوانين المانعة من تأدية الحج لمثل هذا المصاب، حتى لا يتسبب المصاب بالمرض المعدي من إصابة الناس.)
يقول المرحوم  الشيخ عطية صقر ـ رئيس لجنة الفتوى بالأزهر الشريف سابقاً :
من المعلوم الآن أنَّ الدول تعمل احتياطيات لمنع العدوى في السفر، وذلك بالتطعيم أو بوسائل أخرى، ومن عنده مرض مُعدٍ ستحول السلطات دون سفره، وإذا لم تكن هناك سلطات تقوم بالإجراءات الصحية، فهل يجوز له السفر لأداء الفريضة مع احتمال أن يصيب غيره بالعدوى؟

إن كانت العدوى مُحققة أو يغلب على الظن حصولها كان هذا المرض مُسقطًا لوجوب الحج عن المريض حتى يبرأ من مرضه؛ لأن القاعدة الفقهية تقول: درءُ المفاسد مُقدم على جلْب المصالح.

وبخاصة أن المصلحة في الحج تعود على الشخص نفسه أكثر مما تعود على غيره، أما المفسدة فتصيب كثيرين غيره، ومع سقوط الحج عنه أرى أن مخاطرته بالسفر على الرغم من الظن الغالب للعدوى ممنوعة، إما على سبيل الكراهة أو التحريم تبعًا لدرجة احتمال العدوى، والأحاديث تُحذِّر من التعرض للعدوى والتسبب فيه. روى مسلم أن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ قال لرجل مجذوم جاء يبايعه " إِنَّا قَدْ بَايَعْنَاكَ فَارْجِعْ " وقال ـ كما رواه البخاري " فِرَّ مِنْ الْمَجْذُومِ فِرَارَكَ مِنْ الْأَسَدِ ".

ومن أجل النهي عن الضرر والضِرار حرَّم الإسلام على حامل ميكروب المرض أن يخالط الأصحاء، أو يتسبب في الإصابة بالمرض بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر، ولذلك حرَّم البصاق في الطريق والأماكن العامة، وحرَّم التبول والتبرز في موارد المياه ومواقع الظل وكل ما يرتاده الناس، وأمر بإبادة الحشرات والهوام وكل ما يؤذي حتى لو كان أثناء الإحرام.

ومما يؤثر فيما يتصل بالسؤال ما رواه مالك أن عمر بن الخطاب ـ رضي الله عنه ـ رأي امرأة مجذومة تطوف بالبيت فقال لها: يَا أَمَةَ اللَّهِ لَا تُؤْذِي النَّاسَ لَوْ جَلَسْتِ فِي بَيْتِكِ! فَجَلَسَتْ، فَمَرَّ بِهَا رَجُلٌ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ، فَقَالَ لَهَا: إِنَّ الَّذِي كَانَ قَدْ نَهَاكِ قَدْ مَاتَ فَاخْرُجِي، فَقَالَتْ مَا كُنْتُ لِأُطِيعَهُ حَيًّا وَأَعْصِيَهُ مَيِّتًا.( أهـ
وفى مقال قديم نشر بمجلة المنار للأستاذ محمد رشيد رضا:
اجتمع مجلس النظار اجتماعًا خصوصيًّا  للمذاكرة في أمر منع الحج الذي يراه مجلس الصحة البحرية ضروريًّا لمنع انتقال الوباء من بلاد الحجاز إلى مصر، ولما كان المنع من الحج منعًا من ركن ديني أساسي لم يكن للنظار أن يبرموا فيه أمرًا إلا بعد الاستفتاء من العلماء؛ ولهذا طلب عطوف تلو رئيس مجلس النظار لحضور الاجتماع صاحب السماحة قاضي مصر وأصحاب الفضيلة شيخ الأزهر ومفتي الديار المصرية والشيخ عبد الرحمن النواوي مفتي الحقانية والشيخ عبد القادر الرافعي رئيس المجلس العلمي سابقًا، فحضروا وتذاكروا مع النظار وبعد أن انفضوا من المجلس اجتمعوا، وأجمعوا على كتابة هذه الفتوى، وإرسالها إلى مجلس النظار، وهي بحروفها:
" الحمد لله وحده.. لم يذكر أحد من الأئمة من شرائط وجوب أداء الحج عدم وجود المرض العام في البلاد الحجازية؛ فوجود شيء منها فيها لا يمنع وجوب أدائه على المستطيع. وعلى ذلك لا يجوز المنع لمن أراد الخروج للحج مع وجود هذا المرض متى كان مستطيعًا. 
وأمَّا النهي عن الإقدام على الأرض الموبوءة الواردة في الحديث، فمحمول على ما إذا لم يعارضه أقوى؛ كأداء الفريضة، كما يستفاد ذلك من كلام علمائنا. وأيضًا فإنَّ النهي عن الدخول أو الخروج تابع لاعتقاد الشخص الذي يريد الدخول أو الخروج كما يفيده ما في تنوير الأبصار متن الدر المختار؛ حيث قال: ( وإذا خرج من بلدة بها الطاعون وهو الوباء العام- فإن عَلِمَ أن كل شيء بقدر الله تعالى فلا بأس بأن يخرج ويدخل، وإن كان عنده أنه لو خرج نجا ولو دخل ابتُلي به كُره له ذلك، فلا يدخل ولا يخرج ) اهـ. وأيده شارحه السندي.والله أعلم. في 2 ذي القعدة سنة 1316 

على أننا بمكاننا أن نطبق في هذه الحالة ما قلناه في الإحصار بالحج من أن الحاج إذا نوى عند بدء حجه أنه إذا منعه مانع أو حبسه حابس، فمحله حيث حبسه الله، فإنَّه يحل من هذا الإحرام بلا فدية، أمَّا إذا لم يشترط فعليه أن يتحلل وأن يقدم الفدية على رأي الجمهور.
هذا إذا نظرنا للمسئولية الفردية لمن أراد الحج، على أننا لا نجد مانعا يمنع من أن تصدر السلطات المنظمة للحج في المملكة العربية السعودية قرارا بعزل أي منطقة أو منع أي حاج من الحج  في حال وجود مرض معد خطير من شأنه أن يهدد سلامة الحجاج وسيتسبب في نقل الوباء إلى بلدان العالم الإسلامي وغيرها من بلاد العالم المختلفة، وذلك لأن تنظيم حركة الحجيج داخل الأراضي المقدسة تقع كاملة على السلطات المنظمة للحج في المملكة كما أن من الواجبات التي تقع عليها ضرورة اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لتأمين سلامة الحج والحجيج.
وأما الدعوى إلى إلغاء فريضة الحج بالكلية نظرا لظنون متوهمة فإنه أمر لا يقبل، على أن سلطات كل دولة عليها أن تراقب موانيها وأن تفرض الحجر الصحي على من ظهر عليه أعراض المرض.
والحاج إذا خشي من إصابته بمرض من الأمراض المعدية التي تنتقل في الهواء، وأراد أن يلبس كمامة لهذه الحاجة فلا حرج عليه.
كرأى خاص فلا أعتبر أن تقنين الحج ووضع إشتراطات السلامة الصحية للقائمين به يندرج تحت بند البدعة فهم هنا لم يأتوا بما خالف الشرع
والتعريف بأنفلونزا الخنازير وطرق أنتقالها ووسائل الوقاية منها منتشر بالصحف والمدلات والشبكة العنكبوتية وجميع وسائل اإعلام وأنا أعتبر أن أتباع إجراءات الوقاية من أى مرض واجب دينى للمسافر ولغير المسافر .
اشكركم جميعاً ودمتم بخير
*

----------


## فتى مصر

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> أخى الحبيب فتى مصر 
> 
> اشكرك على ابداء رأيك فى الموضوع ومعك حق أن العلم له دور كبير هنا 
> ولكن حتى الآن لا يوجد مانع علمى فى هذا الموضوع ولكن دائما يقولون نأخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة 
> وعدم الغاء المبارات ودور السينما والمدارس وغيرها خطأ كبير ولكن ما نتحدث عها كيف تتحدثون عن الحج ووتتجاهلون أمور أخرى كثيرة وربنا يحفظ المسلمين والمسلمات من كل شر 
> 
> ...


استاذى العزيز اشرف مجاهد تحية طيبة وبعد،
اعتقد ان كثيرا من المتخصصيين اقروا بخطورة التجمعات الكثيرة ومنها الحج على كل حال ...

ارى ان امر المسلمين يا سيدى اهم كثيرا من اتظار ردود فعل الحكومات فعدم الغاء المباريات او غيرها لا يمنعنا كمسلمين من ان نعاند انفسنا ونرمى بانفسنا الى التهلكة ... المفروض ان المسلم يعامل الله لا الفرد ... فان لم يريدوا ان يغلقوا السينمات فهذا شأنهم اما نحن فنفعل ما يتماشى مع ديننا الاسلامى الى يؤكد على تجنب الضرر والاوبئة ...

استاذى العزيز تقبل فائق تقدير واحترامى ...

ولا تنس ذكر الله ...

----------


## فراشة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخى الفاضل
> 
> ميزابريل
> أختى الفاضله
> 
> ...


أهلا استاذ وجدى

شكرا على حضورك وكلماتك الطيبة
وطبعا انا معاك إن اللى رايح إبتغاء وجه الله وعايز يتطهر من الذنوب مش هايهمه
لكن المشكله انه لو أصيب بالمرض مش هايضر نفسه بس

لكن هايضر ناس تانيه ممكن تاخد منه العدوى

ويمكن هو يعيش والناس دى تكون مقاومتها اقل او ماتلقاش العناية الكاملة وهى اللى تموت

وعلشان كدا إللى بنتطرحه ان هل الوضع فعلا يستحق تعطيل الفريضة؟


كل الشكر والتقدير لتواجدك ولرأيك


مع تحيات

----------


## فراشة

> بسم الله  والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا رسول الله  وبعد ---اننى اتوافق  تماما  مع ما جاء  باراء كل  من اخواننا الاعزاء  رحمة و اشرف المجاهد  ---واضيف  ان  هذا الفيروس  المسمى  انفلونزا الخنازير  يمكن جدا  الوقاية منه باشياء ناجعة جدا  ومثال ذلك (ما جمعته شخصيا من  نصائح الكثير من الاطباء  الكرام  ) وهى  النظافة الشخصية لليدين  والوجه كل ساعة--و و ضع  الكمامة مع تجديدها يوميا--  والاهم من ذلك  مشروب العسل على الريق يوميا  --والمداومة بقية اليوم على مشروب الينسون  ومشروب العرقسوس الذى يجعل الدم قلويا مما  لا يوفر لاى فيروس فرصة العيش فيه-- وكذلك ابتلاع فص ثوم يوميا---كل ذلك اعزائى الكرام غير مكلف اطلاقا  بل  ويحمينا جميعا  من ان نمد ايدينا  لنتناول اللقاحات المستوردة من الخارج و التى  قرات  عنها اشياء مرعبة  لدرجة انها قد تتسبب فى ضمور العضلات و خلايا المخ و العياذ بالله --و لننتظر احبائنا اطباء  مصر فى المعهد القومى للبحوث فما ينتجوه لنا افضل واامن  ---ولا  ننسى اولا واخرا  الاستعانة بالله فى كل  ذلك(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم فالله خير حافظا و هو ارحم الراحمين)



عليه الصلاة والسلام

أهلا بأخى الفاضل 

الصقر النبيل

شكرا لتذكيرك لنا ببعض النصائح المفيده حتى لغير الحجاج

ودى عادات المفروض نقوم بها فى الظروف العادية فما بالك بالظروف الخاصة إللى بنمر بها

كل الشكر والتقدير لحضورك ولنصائحك الغالية

مع تحيات

----------


## فراشة

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الموضوع اتبذل فيه جهد كبير
> 
> فألف شكر لأخى نادر لتصميماته الجميلة
> 
> و ألف شكر لصاحبى الموضوع mezapril و فراشة
> 
> معلوماتى البسيطة فى هذا الشأن أن الطائرات و القطارات و التورمايات و الأتوبيسات
> ...


أهلا بأخى الكريم 

ليـــــــــــــدر

باشكرك على مشاركاتك الإيجابية دائما

طبعا انت عندك حق 
إن الموضوع لم يتحول لوباء

لكن فى نقطة فى الحج
إن فى بعض الاماكن فى منى وعرفات بتبقى مغلقة

وبيبقى الجو فى منى بالذات ملئ بالميكروبات ودا فى الحالات العادية

مابالك بالوضع الحالى
لكن برضه معاك إن الأمر لم يصل للتفكير فى إلغاء الفريضة لهذا العام

فى نقطة بتلفت نظرى بعيد عن موضوع انفلوانزا الخنازير

لا حظت إننا أحيانا مش بنقدّر فريضة الحج حق قدرها
كلمة الإستطاعة أعطت للناس مساحة من الإجتهاد

يعنى مثلا إللى له إبن مقبل على الزواج يقول لا اجوز إبنى أولى من آداء فريضة الحج

مع إنها ركن أساسى من أركان الإسلام

مساعدة ابنه فى الزواج مش هايسقط عنه الفريضه لانه كان عنده استطاعه

معلش انا خرجت بره الموضوع لكن فعلا لاحظت ان فى ناس كتير بتأجلها تحت مبررات واهيه

ولا إيه؟

أخى ليدر

كل الشكر والتقدير لحضورك ومشاركتك الرائعه

مع تحيات

----------


## فراشة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> بداية الموضوع ده شغل بال الكثيرين من افراد الشعب المصرى
>  وارى انه أصبح حالة نفسية لكل أب و أم 
> خوفاً من المرض للأطفال فى المدارس 
> أين البقية العاملة فى الاماكن المغلقة  
> شركات ، مصانع ، محلات ، مدارس ، كليات ، مواصلات عامة ، 
> دور الملاهى بانواعها والأسواق ؟
>  و معتنقى الدين المسيحى أين هم من تلك المشكلة ؟ 
> شئ حقيقى غريب 
> ...


اهلا بك أخى الفاضل ابو عبد الرحمن

إحنا زيك بالظبط

كل التساؤلات دى محيرانا

هل فعلا الموضوع خطير

ولا هو بس نوع من الإرهاب النفسى اللى عايزين الشعب يعيش فيه

يمكن الإهتمام بالأطفال أكتر لأن انتقال العدوى بينهم بيكون أسرع
ولأن مقاومتهم أضعف من الكبار

ممكن تكون غوغاء وممكن يكون الموضوع خطير
للأسف مش عارفين

لكن نحاول إننا ندّى الموضوع حجمه  لا أقل منه ولا أكثر

أخى الكريم
كل الشكر والتقدير لإهتمامك بالحضور والمشاركة برأيك البناء

مع تحيات

----------


## فراشة

> الاخت فراشة .. تحية طيبة وبعد ،
> 
> لا يوجد تعارض بين الدين والعلم نهائيا فالدين يحث على العلم كما تعلمين واول ايه نزلت على سيدنا النبى تحض على العلم ... والوقاعد الفقية كلها تؤكد على ان درء الضرر افضل من جلب المنفعة وكما قلت سابقا ان الضرورات تبيح المحظورات ...والعقل اهم ما يميز الانسان عن غيرة م سائر المخلوقات فالله جل وعلى وهب لنا عقلا كى نستخدمه ومدام العقل يقول ان فرصة الاصابه فى التجمعات الكبرى مثل الحج اكبر بكثير من غيرها فوجب علينا الاستماع لصوت العقل المصحوب برأى العلم ...
> 
> حضرتك تحدثتى عن انهيار الجسور او التلاحم الشديد عن رمى الجمرات وكلها كوارث يمكن ان تحدث .. ولكن فرصة الاصابة للفرد بها اقل كثيرا من المرض المذكور ناهيك ان باستطاعة الفرد تجنب ذلك الى ابعد الحدود ناهيك انها حوادث عرضية لا تستوى مع المرض المشار اليه ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


أهلا بعودتك فتى مصر
انا مش باقصد ان كلامك فيه تعارض بين العلم والدين
انا اللى اقصده البلبله إللى بتحصل
وفعلا لازم نستمع لصوت العقل طالما انه لا يتعارض مع الدين

ولكن اللى باقوله هل صوت العقل والعلم بيقول إن الوضع خطير إلى هذا الحد؟

أنا معاك إن حوادث الجمرات أو حرائق الخيام تعتبر عارضة ويتأثر بها المصابون فقط
لكن فى المرض وباحتمال العدوى هايتأثر أعداد تانية من بلاد مختلفة

أخى فتى مصر

باشكرك على قبول الدعوه وتفضلك بالحضور والمشاركة

فمرحبا بك دائما

مع تحيات

----------


## فراشة

> بغض النظر عن اختلاف وجهات النظر فى المشاركات السابقة
> اريد ان اتسآءل من المتضرر الاكثر من انتشار المرض نفسه
> بالطبع الحجاج انفسهم
> والدولة التى يتم بها اداء مناسك الحج
> ثم الدول التى يعود الحجاج اليها بعد انتهاء الحج
> 
> اولا : الحجاج سيتم اتخاذ الاجراءات الوقائية اللازمة تجاهم قبل سفرهم الى الحج مع منع الحالات التى لا تسمح لها ظروفها الصحية من اداء الفريضة
> 
> ثانيا : لا اظن دولة مثل السعودية لن تتخذ سبل الاحتياطيات الوقائية لسلامة الحجاج التى من شأنها سلامة لها ولاراضيها من انتشار العدوى داخل المملكة تلك العدوى التى لم تتحول حتى الان الى وباء داخل الاراضى المقدسة
> ...


أهلا استاذ مصطفى

خطوات منطقية جدا

ولكن لو تمت على الشكل الأمثل إللى مفروض تتم به


نتمنى إن شاء الله ان تكون المعدلات إيجابية ولا يصاب أحد بمكروه

كل الشكر والتقدير لحضورك ومشاركتك الإيجابية

مع تحيات

----------


## فراشة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> أشكر أخى الحبيب ميزا بيرل وأختى الطيبة فراشة على كلامهما الطيب وعلى اتاحة الفرصة لى لنقل ما توصلت اليه فى الموضوع من آراء علماء نحسبهم على خير ولا نزكيهم على الله 
> 
> وكلنا نتعلم ونستفيد وان شاء الله يمر موسم الحج على خير وبدون أى مشاكل وربنا يوعدنا جميعا زيارة بيته الحرام 
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودكما الطيب وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكما 
> ...


أهلا أهلا بأخى الفاضل

أستاذ أشرف

والله مافى كلمة شكر توفيك حقك 

لإستجابتك و تلبيتك الدعوة   ومابذلته من مجهود

لتقدم لنا إجابات وافية ودقيقة عن الأسئلة


لكن إحتسبه لوجه الله وفى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله

وبضم صوتى لصوتك وباشكر أخى الفاضل 

اسكندرانى

للمجهود اللى بذله فى تصميمات الموضوع

وإخراجه بهذا الشكل الرائع


فلك أخى الكريم أشرف

كل الشكر وكل التقدير والإحترام

مع تحيات

----------


## mezapril

-

بسم الله

واللهم صلى وسلم على رسول الله

الحمد لله الذى تتم بنعمته الصالحات

وأسال الله تعالى ان يجعل هذا الموضوع فى ميزان حسناتنا



ولا يفوتنى هنا ان اتوجه بالشكر مرة أخرى لأخى اسكندرانى 

وطبعا اتوجه بالشكر لأختى الرائعه دينامو الموضوع اختى فراشه

والشكر لأخى الحبيب اشرف المجاهد  ... واختى الطاهرة رحمه 

فقد اثريا الموضوع بردودهما القيمه

وفى الحقيقه الموضوع - بفضل الله تعالى - اصبح مقال كبير يغطى الحدث الجلل بأراء رائعه

كانت تموج بالرأى يمينا ويسارا فى جو من الأحترام المتبادل للرأى والرأى الأخر

وهذا من اهم ما يميز منتدى ابناء مصر .... الوعى والأحترام 

وفى الحقيقه وجدت من أراء الأخوة والأخوات كنز من ابداعات العقل والثقافه

وقد تولت اختى فراشه العبء الأكبر فى الردود - الله يكرمها - نظرا لظروف خاصه امر بها انا قد حالت بين متابعتى للموضوع عن قرب

وطبعا الردود كثيرة وانا فى حيرة ارد على اى منها

ولكن بالتأكيد الشكر كل الشكر لكل من تهتم بالموضوع وشارك بالرأى

وسأقوم بالرد على بعض المشاركات التى ارى انى محتاج ابداء الرأى فيها ... مع عظيم الاحترام لكل المشاركات .. وقد غطتها اختى الفاضله فراشه

وما توفيقى الا بالله العلى العظيم


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



-

----------


## فراشة

> *     بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> "وَلِلّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ إِلَيْهِ سَبِيلاً " آل عمران:97. 
> 
> قُل لِّمَن مَّا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ قُل لِلّهِ كَتَبَ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ لَيَجْمَعَنَّكُمْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهِ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ فَهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ 12الأنعام
> 
> قُل لَّن يُصِيبَنَا إِلاَّ مَا كَتَبَ اللّهُ لَنَا هُوَ مَوْلاَنَا وَعَلَى اللّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ [51] التوبة
> 
> بداية أشكر أصحاب الموضوع وأتمنى أن أرى مثل هذه المواضيع الهامة التى تحقق فائدة لنا نحن المسلمين كما أخص بالشكر الدكتورة رحمة والصديق العزيز الأستاذ / اشرف المجاهد على ما جاء بإجاباتهم الوافية والتى تعلمت منها والحمد لله .
> وأعتذر عن تأخرى فأنا فى أجازة ولكنى سعدت بتنبيهى للموضوع من قبل الفاضلة فراشة .
> ...


ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله  

مشاركتك أستاذ سيد شملت وغطت الموضوع من جميع جوانبه

وبعد ماقلت  لا أجد من الكلمات مايناسبها 




> ولنتذكر حديث المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أبى هريرة من أن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ قال : " "لا عدوى ولا طيره ولا هام ولا صفر .. وفر من المجزوم فرارك من الأسد


للأسف هذه أول مره أقرأ هذا الحديث
ولم أفهم معانى كلماته فبحثت كى أعرفها
فكل الشكر لك لانى قرأت وعرفت تفسيره

أستاذى الفاضل 

سيد جعيتم

كل الشكر لإستجابتك للدعوة وحضورك الذى أثرى الموضوع كثيرا

ولك كل الإحترام ولتقدير

مع تحيات

----------


## mezapril

-

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


فى البدايه ... أراء الأخ الغالى أشرف المجاهد ... واختنا الدكتورة رحمه ..جائت فى سياق واحد

وهو اجابه الأسئله المشككه فى حجه الغاء الحج او محاوله الغائه

وقد لفت نظرى ما جاء برد الأستاذ أشرف ان كل الردود موثقه بالدليل والمرجع وهذا شئ رائع


ولفت نظرى ايضا رأى اختى الكريمه دكتورة رحمه ... فقد قالت ... لماذا نعتمد على الغرب ولا ننتظر من علمائنا من يأتينا باللقاح او المصل المضاد لفيروس انفلونزا الحنازير ... يأتينا من علمائنا المصريين أبناء مصر الأبرار ؟؟؟؟

وقد ابعد قليلا عن الموضوع ... واقول لها وللجميع .. وهل نعرف نحن أن نكتسف اللقاح او المصل اللازم لمواجهه انفلونزا الخنازير ؟؟؟  وفى ظل امكانياتنا المتواضعه ؟؟

اقول .. وبكل تأكيد ... نعم ... نعم .. نعم

لقد افتدقنا روح ما اجملها وما اروعها ... نحن بأذن الله قادرون على صنع الكثير وتخطى الصعاب

وسأضرب مثل بسييييييط جدا ...

فى حرب رمضان العبور .. اكتوبر 1973 ... كان يقف امام كل من نظر الى سيناء خط بارليف بتحصيناته الجبارة .. وذلك شأن اليهود فى كل حروبهم ...

قال تعالى :
 {لَا يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ جَمِيعاً إِلَّا فِي قُرًى مُّحَصَّنَةٍ أَوْ مِن وَرَاء جُدُرٍ بَأْسُهُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ شَدِيدٌ تَحْسَبُهُمْ جَمِيعاً وَقُلُوبُهُمْ شَتَّى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لَّا يَعْقِلُونَ }الحشر14

وامام هذا الخط المنيع .. مانع مائى ... وساتر ترابى ... رهيييييب

وقال الخبراء الروس ... الامر يحتاج قنبله نوويه لفتح الثغرات فى الساتر الترابى .. وتدمير خط بارليف .. علاوة على استحاله عبور القناه .. او الصعوبه الشديده .. حيث أنابيب النابالم والقصف المفتوج من كل جانب ..


ولكن ..........المفاجأة ...

اننا نحن المصريين .. وبعد طرد الخبراء الروس ... وضعنا خطه عسكريه بفضل الله مصريه 100%

والساتر الترابى .. لم نزيله بقنبله نوويه .. بل بقنبله مائيه .. طلمبات مياه ... بفكرة مهندس مصرى مسيحى .. مسيحى يا اقباط المهجر !!!! ولكنه يحب بلده ..
اسمه البطل المصرى الأصيل
*باقى زكى يوسف*

وهذا المثل فقط تعليقا على رأى الأخت رحمه .. واقول لها .. نعم بفضل الله نحن قادرون .. فقط نأخذ الفرصه .. ونثق فى خالقنا ورازقنا الله الواحد .. 

بارك الله فى اخى اشرف واختى رحمة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته






-

----------


## mezapril

> السلام عليكم
> 
> إلغاء الحج!!!... لماذا؟
> 
> خشية على الحجاج؟... أم خشية من الحجاج؟
> 
> لأنه تجمهر ضخم من البشر؟... أم لأنه تجمهر ضخم... من المسلمين؟
> 
> لأن المواصلات خالية؟ أم لأن الأمراض المتوطنة في بلادنا انتهت ولا يبقى غير أنفلونزا الخنازير؟
> ...



والله يا اخى الغالى احييك من كل قلبى

مشاركتك ولا أروع

رائعه بجد

قلت كل شئ باسلوب ساخر استفهامى استنكارى

وليس لدى تعليق نهائى ... الا .. بارك الل فيك

والسلام عليكم  ورحمة الله وبركاته







-

----------


## mezapril

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> مبروك خروج اولى حلقات هذا الموضوع للنور ...
> 
> كل الشكر لفراشة و ميزابريل على هذا الجهد الطيب كي نستمتع بحوار مفيد و هادف هكذا
> 
> *******************
> 
> كل الشكر لأختي الغالية رحمة و ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتها 
> ...


اختنا المشرفه الرائعه بوكى بوكى

لا نستطيع ان ننسلا شكرك لمجهودك ودعمك للموضوع

واوافقك جدا فى ما قلتى عن رد الأخت رحمة

ونسأل الله العفو والعافيه وان يخرجنا من كبوتنا سريعا ان شاء الله تعالى

والسلام عليكم  ورحمة الله وبركاته






-

----------


## mezapril

> الاعزاء فراشة وميزابريل
> شكرا لكم على دعوتكم الكريمة..وعلى طرح هذا الموضوع الهام...
> وكل الشكر للاخت العزيزة رحمة والاخ الفاضل اشرف المجاهد والاخ العزيز اسكندرانى والعزيزة بوكى بوكى..
> وبالطبع لا اوافق على الغاء فريضة الحج على الاطلاق مهما كان..لانها من المسلمات التى لا نقبل فيها نقاش ..وارى اننا فى مصر قد ضخمنا من خطر هذا المرض الى حد الفزع الذى منعنا من مسايرة حياتنا..العالم الخارجى باجمعة يمارس الحياة بشكل طبيعى جدا وخاصة ان المرض ليس خطيرا كما نتوهم وانة مثلة مثل اى مرض له دواء بامر الله...واذا تفتفت اذهانا عن هذة الاحتياطات العظيمة بشان الحج فماذا عن المدارس والتجمعات المختلفة فى الاندية والدوريات والمساجد؟ ام انه الحج فقط هو المعين بنقل الفيروس؟؟؟ امر عجيب حقا من دولتنا الكريمة ويا للعجب؟
> المفترض ليس المنع ولن يضيرنا الاخذ ببعض الاحتياطات الصحية من تطعيمات مختلفة وكمامات اعتناء شخصى بالنظافة..اما المنع وللحج بالخصوص...ارى انها بالفعل سياسة مفضوحة ومفهومة للجميع...يكفينا البلبلة التى حدثت من زعزعة النظام هذا العام فيما يتعلق بالمدارس والقرارات المتضاربة للعطل والاجازات مما افقدنا الكثير من الوقت..
> واخيرا لله الامر من قبل ومن بعد.




اختى الكريمه يمامه

شكرا لردك ....النارى ... كم هائل من علامات الأستفهام فى سطور قليلع تلخص الحاله وتشخصها تماما

وعى كامل بالموضوع من جميع الأتجاهات ... تحيه واحترام لحضرتك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته







-

----------


## mezapril

> *يا ألله
> 
> حد ينسى يشكر أصحاب الموضوع والضيفين الكرام؟
> 
> آه... أنا...
> 
> آسف يا جماعة جداً...
> الموضوع جميل لدرجة اني اندمجت فيه زيادة...
> 
> ...



لا داعى للأسف اطلاقا اخى الكريم

طيب اللى يقرا الموضوع ويمشى ولا حتى يسيب كلمه !!!! نعمل له ايه ؟؟؟

شكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته






-

----------


## mezapril

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا انا لم اقرأ الموضوع كاملا نظرا لانشغالى
> لكن حبيت اسجل حضور ومتابعة
> واشكر طبعا فراشة وميزا بريل على االموضوع
> 
> واكيد الحوار مع رحمة وا/اشرف مجاهد هايكون ممتع
> ولى معكم عودة للتعليق على الحوار
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله



الغالى مصطفى 007

نحن فى انتظار عودتك 

بس ما طول الغيبه


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





-

----------


## mezapril

> الاخوة الاعزاء شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل الايجابى..
> اخص بالشكر الاخت فراشة والاخ وميزا بريل.. على الموضوع وعلى الدعوة الكريمة بالمشاركة . 
> واشكر الاخت رحمه والاخ اشرف على ارائهما ..
> 
> فى البداية .. ارى ان هذا الموضوع هو موضوع علمى بحت .. فحيث ان الدين يكمل بعضه بعضا وان العلم جزء لا يتجزأ من الدين .. فأن رأى الاطباء المتخصصيين يعد رأيا فقهيا واجب الاخذ به ... بغض النظر عن اراء الفقهاء المؤيدين للحج فى كل الاحوال .. ويرى المختصون ان العدد الهائل للمسلمين فى الحرم المكى من كافة انحاء العالم يمثل خطرا وحتميا لانتشار الاصابه .. حتى ولو كان الشفاء منها يعد سهلا نوعا ما او ان عدد الوفيات قليل بالنسبة لعدد الاصابات .. لكن مدام هناك تأكيد بحتمية الاصابه فانى ارى الالغاء استنادا لكثير من القواعد الفقية حيث الضروارات تبيح المحظورات ...
> والرد كون عدم الغاء الوفود السياحية او المباريات او دور السينما لا يعنى انهم على حق فى عدم الغاء ذلك بقدر ما نعرف من حكوامتنا من الخنوع تجاه الامور الوافدة من الغرب ... ولا يعنى ذلك انها لا تؤدى الى مزيدا من الاصابات ..
> 
> ناهيك ان ايا من الاشياء المذكورة سلفا لن توازى ربع او عشر العدد المتواجد فى الحرم المكى ...
> 
> مره اخرى تحياتى للجميع ...




شكرا اخى الحبيب على رأيك الحر ...

وردك يشتمل على طرح يستند لراى العلماء المتخصصين فى الطب .. وهذا جيد .. ولكن

هل يتكلم هؤلاء العلماء فيما يتعلق بصحه المواطن عموما ؟؟؟

هل تكلم احد منهم عن امراض التيفود والكوليرا والفشل الكلوى التى جائت من تلوث مياة الشرب والمبيدات الحشريه والأسمده المسرطنه ؟؟؟  والفاكهه المعالجه وراثيا وراد اسرائيل .. هل تكلم احد منهم بنفس الحماسه ؟؟؟ الجواب لالالالالالالالالالالالالا


اذا رايهم مردود عليهم

والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

-

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أختي الكريمة..فراشة , أخي الكريم..ميزابريل
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

أولاً شاكرة جداً ليكم على الدعوة الكريمة للمشاركة في الطرح 

و تساؤلكم مهم جداً في فترة حرجة..الحقيقة النهاردة بس أنا سامعة عن 11 حالة انفلونزا خنازير في أماكن عمل صديقاتي..
في الأول كنت بتعامل مع الموضوع بشكل طبيعي جداً..خصوصاً إنه أعراض إنفلونزا الخنازير هي هي أعراض الإنفلونزا العادية مع إختلافات تم التنويه عنها أكتر من مرة..عشان كده كنت بستغرب الذعر المبالغ فيه في التعامل مع المرض يعني لو ظهرت أعراض معينة..هيتم التشخيص و التعامل..خلصت القصة.

بس لما لقيت أساليب اكتشاف المرض و التعامل معاه..الحقيقة صدمت..حالة الوفاة الأخيرة_المعلن عنها_الطفل مصطفى اللي فضل يتنقل بين المستشفيات و كل مكان بتشخيص شكل..و اللي قال تتعمل له أشعة مقطعية و اللي طلب أكياس دم لأنه كان في حاجة لنقل الدم..و قبل الوفاة بيوم واحد فقط تم تشخيص المرض إنه إنفلونزا خنازير!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ده غير الأعداد الحقيقية للمصابين و اللي هي أكتر بكتير من الحقيقة بحسب ما عرفت النهاردة من بعض المعارف اللي لهم اطلاع..

التعامل مع الموضوع هو اللي بيسبب الذعر..و كمية الإهمال المتوقعة في الموضوع ده..بجد مفزعة..ربنا يرحمنا يارب برحمته..

رحمة العزيزة..

أتمنى بجد إنه حد يحترم عقلياتنا وقدرتها على الإنتاج..الصين عملت مستشفى ميداني لإحتواء فيروس سارس في أسبوع واحد بأيدي السكان المحليين..و إحنا لسة مستنيين شركات الأدوية العالمية تتكرم و تتعطف علينا بالمصل المعالج...يعني م الآخر..متفرجين.

مش عارفة أقول إيه..لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

أ.أشرف 

عند حضرتك حق..مش هينفع ننغلق على نفسنا بسبب الفيروس..و منع الحج أو العمرة مش هم الحل الأمثل..و الفكرة في التدابير و الإحتياطات المتخذة..و الأهم من كل ده..مراعاة قيمة البني آدم..الإنسان..و الكف و لو لمرة واحدة عن عادة الإهمال..

آراؤكم مثرية و لها كل التحية و الإحترام..


نقطة أخيرة..هي عبارة عن خاطر بخصوص تطور الفيروس 

معروف إنه كبرى شركات برامج مكافحة الفيروسات على الكمبيوتر هي نفسها اللي بتطلق الفيروسات معقدة التتبع عشان تجبر المستخدمين إنها يلجأولها و يشتروا منتجاتها.

مش عارفة نفس الخاطر جالي بخصوص إنفلونزا الخنازير 
الله المستعان..

فراشة و ميزابريل..بداية موفقة..متابعاكم و في إنتظار الجديد 
تحياتي و تقديري للجميع.

*

----------


## أم أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة الاعزاء اشرف المجاهد - ميزابريل
الاخوات الحبيبات رحمة - فراشة 
كل الشكر لكم علي الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
والذي أثار جدل كبير جدا في كل مكان
وفي الحقيقة برغم كل ما قيل الي هذه اللحظة  وما سيقال لا اعلم لماذا كل هذه االاضطراب 
الامر فعلا خطير وما زاد في خطورته اكثر  هو تحور الفيروس في الايام الاخيرة ::(: 

الحج كل عام تحدث فيه بعض المشاكل زي الجمرات او بعض الحرائق
دي كلها مشاكل وحوادث نتيجة سوء التنظيم وعدم مراعاة بعض الاحتياطات
لكن مع المرض وتفشيه وفرصة انتقاله بسهولة من فرد الي فرد اخر واردة جدا
مع مراعاة ان اغلب مناسك الحج تكون في مني ومزدلفة وعرفات  في خيام  تساعد علي انتشار المرض
لذلك لابد من الاحتراس ايضا بعدم تفشي المرض بصورة اكبر

رأيي ان يتم فحص جميع الحجاج فحصا جيدا في السعودية عند وصولهم ومن يشتبه فيه يتم عزله 
وخصوصا من كبار السن والحوامل والاطفال الصغار حيث مناعتهم قليلة وفرصة انتقال المرض اليهم اكبر

وربنا يسلم ان شاء الله ويحفظ جميع الحجاج ويعودوا الي بلادهم سالمين مغفورين لهم

----------


## mezapril

[=شعاع من نور;1372825]*
أختي الكريمة..فراشة , أخي الكريم..ميزابريل
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  شعاع من نور  ... نورتى اللموضوع 

أولاً شاكرة جداً ليكم على الدعوة الكريمة للمشاركة في الطرح 

و تساؤلكم مهم جداً في فترة حرجة..الحقيقة النهاردة بس أنا سامعة عن 11 حالة انفلونزا خنازير في أماكن عمل صديقاتي..
في الأول كنت بتعامل مع الموضوع بشكل طبيعي جداً..خصوصاً إنه أعراض إنفلونزا الخنازير هي هي أعراض الإنفلونزا العادية مع إختلافات تم التنويه عنها أكتر من مرة..عشان كده كنت بستغرب الذعر المبالغ فيه في التعامل مع المرض يعني لو ظهرت أعراض معينة..هيتم التشخيص و التعامل..خلصت القصة.

بس لما لقيت أساليب اكتشاف المرض و التعامل معاه..الحقيقة صدمت..حالة الوفاة الأخيرة_المعلن عنها_الطفل مصطفى اللي فضل يتنقل بين المستشفيات و كل مكان بتشخيص شكل..و اللي قال تتعمل له أشعة مقطعية و اللي طلب أكياس دم لأنه كان في حاجة لنقل الدم..و قبل الوفاة بيوم واحد فقط تم تشخيص المرض إنه إنفلونزا خنازير!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ده غير الأعداد الحقيقية للمصابين و اللي هي أكتر بكتير من الحقيقة بحسب ما عرفت النهاردة من بعض المعارف اللي لهم اطلاع..

التعامل مع الموضوع هو اللي بيسبب الذعر..و كمية الإهمال المتوقعة في الموضوع ده..بجد مفزعة..ربنا يرحمنا يارب برحمته..


ماشاء الله عليكى اختى الكريمه شعاع من نور ... تناولتى الموضوع بطريقه رائعه فعلا بكل المقاييس وبمنظور هادى ... الموضوع برغم تفاهته ... الا انه ابسط من البساطه .. بشرط ان نتعامل معه بالجديه الكافيه والتخطيط السليم [/]
رحمة العزيزة..

أتمنى بجد إنه حد يحترم عقلياتنا وقدرتها على الإنتاج..الصين عملت مستشفى ميداني لإحتواء فيروس سارس في أسبوع واحد بأيدي السكان المحليين..و إحنا لسة مستنيين شركات الأدوية العالمية تتكرم و تتعطف علينا بالمصل المعالج...يعني م الآخر..متفرجين.

مش عارفة أقول إيه..لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.


فعلا لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم ... وربنا يصلح حالنا ويردنا اليه ردا جميلا

أ.أشرف 

عند حضرتك حق..مش هينفع ننغلق على نفسنا بسبب الفيروس..و منع الحج أو العمرة مش هم الحل الأمثل..و الفكرة في التدابير و الإحتياطات المتخذة..و الأهم من كل ده..مراعاة قيمة البني آدم..الإنسان..و الكف و لو لمرة واحدة عن عادة الإهمال..

آراؤكم مثرية و لها كل التحية و الإحترام..


نقطة أخيرة..هي عبارة عن خاطر بخصوص تطور الفيروس 

معروف إنه كبرى شركات برامج مكافحة الفيروسات على الكمبيوتر هي نفسها اللي بتطلق الفيروسات معقدة التتبع عشان تجبر المستخدمين إنها يلجأولها و يشتروا منتجاتها.

مش عارفة نفس الخاطر جالي بخصوص إنفلونزا الخنازير 
الله المستعان..


اختى شعاع من نور ملحوظه فى محلها .. والغريب ان فيروسات الكومبيوتر معظمها من أمريكا .. ومضادات فيروس الكمبيوتر معظمها من أمريكا ... والصدفه الغريبه ان المصل واللقاح الخاص بأنفلونزا الخنازير منتظر انه يكون من أمريكا أيضا ... ولكن يا ترى الفيروس منين ...؟؟؟؟ من أمريكا برضه !!؟؟  صدفه غرييييييبه جدا ....

فراشة و ميزابريل..بداية موفقة..متابعاكم و في إنتظار الجديد 
تحياتي و تقديري للجميع.



شكرا لك اختنا الكريمه شعاع من نور .. كل الشكر والتقدير لحضرتك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته






*[/]

----------


## mezapril

[=أم أحمد;1372837]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة الاعزاء اشرف المجاهد - ميزابريل
الاخوات الحبيبات رحمة - فراشة 
كل الشكر لكم علي الموضوع الاكثر من رائع

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أختنا الكريمه أم احمد

نورتى اللموضوع وربنا يجازيكى عنا كل خير


والذي أثار جدل كبير جدا في كل مكان
وفي الحقيقة برغم كل ما قيل الي هذه اللحظة  وما سيقال لا اعلم لماذا كل هذه االاضطراب 
الامر فعلا خطير وما زاد في خطورته اكثر  هو تحور الفيروس في الايام الاخيرة ::(: 

الحج كل عام تحدث فيه بعض المشاكل زي الجمرات او بعض الحرائق
دي كلها مشاكل وحوادث نتيجة سوء التنظيم وعدم مراعاة بعض الاحتياطات
لكن مع المرض وتفشيه وفرصة انتقاله بسهولة من فرد الي فرد اخر واردة جدا
مع مراعاة ان اغلب مناسك الحج تكون في مني ومزدلفة وعرفات  في خيام  تساعد علي انتشار المرض
لذلك لابد من الاحتراس ايضا بعدم تفشي المرض بصورة اكبر

المملكه العربيه السعوديه ... لها خبرة عظيمه فى ادارة الحج  وبأذن الله وبما لديها من امكانيات وعماله مدربه ومحترفه قادره ان شاء الله على التعامل مع الموضوع بمنتهى البساطه بتوفيق الله 


رأيي ان يتم فحص جميع الحجاج فحصا جيدا في السعودية عند وصولهم ومن يشتبه فيه يتم عزله 
وخصوصا من كبار السن والحوامل والاطفال الصغار حيث مناعتهم قليلة وفرصة انتقال المرض اليهم اكبر

وهذا الرأى هو ما سيحدث ان شاء الله تعالى

ربنا يكرم مصر وبكرم السعوديه وينصر الأسلام والمسلمين 

وربنا يسلم ان شاء الله ويحفظ جميع الحجاج ويعودوا الي بلادهم سالمين مغفورين لهم[/]



شكرا لك اختنا ام احمد سعدنا بك ولاشك

اتمنى ما تحرمينا منك ابدا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





-

----------


## رحمة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أختى الفاضلة فراشة  

  أخى الفاضل mezapril

بارك الله فيكما على المجهود الطيب و الحوار الهادف و الراقى  منكما و من باقى الإخوة و الأخوات 
وسعدت بالردود الطيبة جميعها لكن قبل أى تعليق أود أن أشكر كل من

 أختى العزيزة بوكى

  و أخى الفاضل  إسكندرانى

 وكما تعودنا منهما فجزاهما الله عنا كل الخيرات هذا فقط تسجيل شكر و تقدير ولى عودة إن شاء الله .*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوة الاعزاء 
فراشة وmezaprilارق تحياتى لكم 


فى البداية اسمحوا لى بتوجيه خالص  الشكر وفائق التقدير والاحترام

لاخى الحبيباشرف المجاهد 
واختى الفاضلةرحمــــــة

على ما يبذلونه من جهد فى سبيل الدعوه بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنه 

جزاكم الله كل خير على ما تقدمونه من فضل وعلم 

وجعله الله فى ميزان اعمالكم 



الاخوة الاعزاء 

فراشة  وmezapril

فتحتم حوار فى قضية هامة  

اصبحت حديث كل بيت 

مرض خطير نجهل عنه كل شىء

 وسط تعتيم اعلامى رهيب 

فالتناقض واضح

 بين التصريحات وما نراه ونلمسه بانفسنا كل يوم فى الواقع 

اؤيد غلق المدارس 

اوافق على اغلاق الحدود 

ارضى بالتطعيم الاجبارى بمصل  مجهول 

لكن ... !!!

عند الحج 

تتصارع بداخلى رغبتين متناقضتين 

صراع بين العقل والقلب 

عقلى يؤيد كل ما قاله اخى القواس 

وقلبى يرفضه 

ولكن اذا كان على اتخاذ قرار

فسوف اترك نفسى للشوق والحب 

فلا جزاء الحب الا الحب 

فسوف اطير بجناح الشوق واللهفة  لتلبيه نداء 

وَأَذِّن فِي النَّاسِ بِالْحَجِّ
 يَأْتُوكَ رِجَالاً وَعَلَى كُلِّ ضَامِرٍ يَأْتِينَ مِن كُلِّ فَجٍّ عَمِيقٍ

----------


## فراشة

> *
> أختي الكريمة..فراشة , أخي الكريم..ميزابريل
> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أولاً شاكرة جداً ليكم على الدعوة الكريمة للمشاركة في الطرح 
> 
> و تساؤلكم مهم جداً في فترة حرجة..الحقيقة النهاردة بس أنا سامعة عن 11 حالة انفلونزا خنازير في أماكن عمل صديقاتي..
> في الأول كنت بتعامل مع الموضوع بشكل طبيعي جداً..خصوصاً إنه أعراض إنفلونزا الخنازير هي هي أعراض الإنفلونزا العادية مع إختلافات تم التنويه عنها أكتر من مرة..عشان كده كنت بستغرب الذعر المبالغ فيه في التعامل مع المرض يعني لو ظهرت أعراض معينة..هيتم التشخيص و التعامل..خلصت القصة.
> 
> ...


الغالية شعاع من نور

فى البدايه إحنا إللى بنشكرك وبنشكر كل إللى استجابوا للدعوة

وأثروا الموضوع بآرائهم الجديره بكل الإحترام

مشاركتك طرحت عدة تساؤلات 
1-هل الإعلام بيبالغ فى تضخيم حجم المشكلة؟ ولا المشكلة خطيرة والإعلام عامل تعتيم على حجمها الحقيقى؟

2-هل فى إهتمام وإستعداد جاد من المئولين لمواجهة المرض وخاصتا لو تحول لوباء؟
ولا هانواجه الإهمال والإستهانه بأرواحنا وأرواحأبناءنا(كالعاده)

3-هل ممكن (علميا) شركات الأدوية العالميه تطلق فيروسات أو تطبق على الأقل إشاعات لتضخيم خطر فيروسات
لمجرد شراء منتجاتها؟

كلها تساؤلات محتاجة إجابات




> مش عارفة أقول إيه..لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.


وأنا معاكى باقول

(لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله)

الغالية شعاع من نور

مشاركتك كعادتك دائما تثرى أى موضوع

لك كل الشكر والتقدير

مع تحيات

----------


## فراشة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخوة الاعزاء اشرف المجاهد - ميزابريل
> الاخوات الحبيبات رحمة - فراشة 
> كل الشكر لكم علي الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> والذي أثار جدل كبير جدا في كل مكان
> وفي الحقيقة برغم كل ما قيل الي هذه اللحظة  وما سيقال لا اعلم لماذا كل هذه االاضطراب 
> الامر فعلا خطير وما زاد في خطورته اكثر  هو تحور الفيروس في الايام الاخيرة
> 
> ...



أهلا أهلا بالغالية أم أحمد

فعلا واضح ان الموضوع أصبح خطير
وإحتياطات الأمان اللى بتقولى عليها لو طبقوها بمثالية ممكن تجيب نتيجه
لكن مافتكرش انهم يقدروا يطبقوها على ملايين الوافدين ومنهم من داخل البلد 




> وربنا يسلم ان شاء الله ويحفظ جميع الحجاج ويعودوا الي بلادهم سالمين مغفورين لهم


آآآآآآآآآآآآمين يارب العالمين

ربنا يسلمهم ويحفظهم ويردهم لبلادهم سالمين إن شاء الله

كل الشكر لكِ أختى الكريمة لتواجدك ومشاركتك القيمة


مع تحيات



]

----------


## فراشة

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أختى الفاضلة فراشة  
> 
>   أخى الفاضل mezapril
> 
> بارك الله فيكما على المجهود الطيب و الحوار الهادف و الراقى  منكما و من باقى الإخوة و الأخوات 
> وسعدت بالردود الطيبة جميعها لكن قبل أى تعليق أود أن أشكر كل من
> 
> ...


أهلا أهلا باختى الفاضله الكريمه

الأستاذه رحمة

إحنا إللى بنشكرك على إستجابتك لدعوتنا وإجاباتك الرائعة على الإسئله

ربنا يبارك فيكى ويجزيكى  كل الخير عن كل من يقرأها

شكرا لمشاركتك وفى انتظار عودتك

فأهلا بكِ فى أى وقت

مع تحيات

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

> *
> أختي الكريمة..فراشة , أخي الكريم..ميزابريل
> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أولاً شاكرة جداً ليكم على الدعوة الكريمة للمشاركة في الطرح 
> 
> و تساؤلكم مهم جداً في فترة حرجة..الحقيقة النهاردة بس أنا سامعة عن 11 حالة انفلونزا خنازير في أماكن عمل صديقاتي..
> في الأول كنت بتعامل مع الموضوع بشكل طبيعي جداً..خصوصاً إنه أعراض إنفلونزا الخنازير هي هي أعراض الإنفلونزا العادية مع إختلافات تم التنويه عنها أكتر من مرة..عشان كده كنت بستغرب الذعر المبالغ فيه في التعامل مع المرض يعني لو ظهرت أعراض معينة..هيتم التشخيص و التعامل..خلصت القصة.
> 
> ...


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أختى الطيبة شعاع من نور 

أسعدنى تواجدك ورأيك الطيب هذا 

وجميل أن نلمس الواقع بأيدينا ونحترم افكار غيرنا ونصحح من أنفسنا 

وما فى مشكلة أن نفعل ما بايدينا ونأخذ بالاحتياطات ونتوكل عى الله فليس الأمر بأن نلغى والا فلن نعيش 

حياة طبيعية ابدا 

وأتمنى لك وللجميع الخير والسعادة

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخوة الاعزاء اشرف المجاهد - ميزابريل
> الاخوات الحبيبات رحمة - فراشة 
> كل الشكر لكم علي الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> والذي أثار جدل كبير جدا في كل مكان
> وفي الحقيقة برغم كل ما قيل الي هذه اللحظة  وما سيقال لا اعلم لماذا كل هذه االاضطراب 
> الامر فعلا خطير وما زاد في خطورته اكثر  هو تحور الفيروس في الايام الاخيرة
> 
> ...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أختى الطيبة أم أحمد 

سعدت بتواجدك ورأيك فى الموضوع وفعلا فى السعودية سيأخذون أكيد الفحوصات اللازمة 

وكل انسان يفعل ما بيده وان شاء الله يمر الحج على خير وفى رضا الله سبحانه وتعالى 

ربنا يرحمنا برحمته

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

> الاخوة الاعزاء 
> فراشة وmezaprilارق تحياتى لكم 
> 
> 
> فى البداية اسمحوا لى بتوجيه خالص  الشكر وفائق التقدير والاحترام
> 
> لاخى الحبيباشرف المجاهد 
> واختى الفاضلةرحمــــــة
> 
> ...


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب اسكندرانى 

لن أجد كلمات توفيك حقك الا أن أقول ربنا يجعل عطائك وجهدك الطيب فى كل عمل خير فى ميزان حسناتك 

وادعو الله أن يوعدنا جميعا زيارة بيته الحرام ويتقبل منا اعمالنا الصالحة

أكثر الله من امثالك أخى فى الله 

وانى احبك فى الله 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله*

----------


## فراشة

> الاخوة الاعزاء 
> فراشة وmezaprilارق تحياتى لكم 
> 
> 
> فى البداية اسمحوا لى بتوجيه خالص  الشكر وفائق التقدير والاحترام
> 
> لاخى الحبيباشرف المجاهد 
> واختى الفاضلةرحمــــــة
> 
> ...







أخى الكريم الفاضل

اسكندرانى

زى ماقال استاذ اشرف

فعلا مافيش كلمات توفيك حقك

بجد جمايلك كترت


وتصميماتك رااااااااائعة


ربنا يبارك فيك

أما مشاركتك فهى متوازنه لاقصى درجة

وعرضك لمقطع الفيديو والله حرك مشاعر الحنين لهذه المناسك والأماكن المقدسة

يارب يكتب للجميع زيارة بيته وآداء الحج والعمرة


مرات ومرات

كل الشكر والتقدير لمجهودك تعاونك ومشاركتك

مع تحيات

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

كل عام و انتم جميعا بخير

دى خطبة للشيخ محمد حسان بعنوان الحج و انفلونزا الخنازير

حبيت اضيفها للموضوع

http://www.mohamedhassan.org/Files/L...u-16-10-09.mp3

مع خالص تحياتى

----------


## فراشة

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> 
> كل عام و انتم جميعا بخير
> 
> دى خطبة للشيخ محمد حسان بعنوان الحج و انفلونزا الخنازير
> 
> حبيت اضيفها للموضوع
> 
> http://www.mohamedhassan.org/Files/L...u-16-10-09.mp3
> ...


عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

كل عام وإنت بألف خير ليدر

ربنا يبارك فيك

شكرا لإضافتك الرائعه لخطبة فضيلة الشيخ محمد حسان

أنا سمعتها وأعتقد إنها وضحت نقاط كتير وأتمنى الجميع يسمعوها لأنها فعلا مهمة

كل الشكر والتقدير لإهتمامك بالخير دائما

مع تحيات

----------


## شعاع من نور

*

الحقيقة في خبر عرفته النهاردة..و حسيت إنه يمس الموضوع بشكل ما ف حبيت أنقله..

نقلاً عن صحف إسبانية..إصابة الرئيس التونسي زين العابدين بن علي بفيرس إنفلونزا الخنازير عن طريق عدوى انتقلت إليه من حفيدته..
و كانت السلطات التونسية قامت رسمياً بحظر الحج على المواطنين التونسيين خوفاً من تفشي المرض..


المصدر



كل عام و أنتم بكل الخير..mezapril و فراشة

تحياتي لكم جميعاً

*

----------


## فراشة

> *
> 
> الحقيقة في خبر عرفته النهاردة..و حسيت إنه يمس الموضوع بشكل ما ف حبيت أنقله..
> 
> نقلاً عن صحف إسبانية..إصابة الرئيس التونسي زين العابدين بن علي بفيرس إنفلونزا الخنازير عن طريق عدوى انتقلت إليه من حفيدته..
> و كانت السلطات التونسية قامت رسمياً بحظر الحج على المواطنين التونسيين خوفاً من تفشي المرض..
> 
> 
> المصدر
> ...


الغالية شعاع من نور

قرأت الخبر من المصدر اللى أرفقتيه بمشاركتك

وللأسف التعتيم الإعلامى اللى لسه بنعانى منه فى مجتمعاتنا الشرقية

بيخلينا مش عارفين نصدق مين ونكذب مين

أو الحقيقة فين

كل الشكر لكِ أختى الغالية لإهتمامك بإرفاقك لهذا الخبر

وكل عام وإنت بألف خير

مع تحيات

----------


## فراشة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فى نهاية هذه الحلقة من قضايا ساخنه

والتى ناقشنا فيها


(الحج وخطر انفلوانزا الخنازير)

وبعد ان انتهى موسم الحج على خير والحمد لله

لا يسعنا إلا ان نتقدم بخالص الشكر لكل من

الاستــاذه رحمـــــــــه                               

الاستــاذ أشرف المجاهد


على تلبيتهما لدعوتنا والتفضل بالإجابة على اسئلتنا

ونشكر كل من ساهم معنا بكلمة أو برأى

شارك وأثرى به الموضوع

ونخص بالشكر أستاذنا

اسكندرانى 

لتعاونه معنا فى تصميم خلفيات الموضوع ليظهر بهذا الشكل الرائع


فللجميع خالص الشكر والتقدير


وانتظرونا قريبا إن شاء الله

فى قضية جديدة من 

قضايا ساحنه

وحلقه عن


(ارتفاع نسبة الطلاق فى مصر)


فمرحبا بكم دائما


وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير


مع تحيات



[/FONT

----------


## مصطفى سلام

شكرا على المحاورات ..
مصطفى سلام

----------


## رحمة



----------


## اسكندرانى



----------

